# Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger



## Pilkman (27. August 2004)

So, nachdem die Idee von einem Thread aufgekommen ist, in dem die Boardies über ihre Erfahrungen mit Bissanzeigern berichten können, werd ich mal den Anfang machen.

Mal schauen, wer sich weiter hier so einträgt; rege Teilnahme sorgt auf jeden Fall für die besten Informationen... #h

Los geht es bei mir mit einem Überblick über den

*Carp Sounder Super EX*

Zum Anfang ein Bild, damit man eine ungefähre Vorstellung vom Design hat.







Und noch eins in der Nahansicht.






Technische Daten und Ausstattung

- stufenlose Lautstärkeregelung über wasserdichtes Potentiometer 
- stufenlose Tonhöhenverstellung über wasserdichtes Potentiometer 
- Möglichkeit der Stummschaltung über drehbare Tonlochscheibe
- Zeltbox- bzw. Sounderboxanschluss
- zweistufig verstellbare Rutenauflage 
- 100% wasserdicht durch komplett umlaufende Gummidichtung
- Selbstabschaltung in 'Stand by' Betrieb 
- Rollrad mit 2 Magneten zur Auslösung
- Gehäuse aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyamid
- LED in rot, grün, blau oder gelb erhältlich

Vorteile

+ 100% wasserdicht ist kein Werbespruch / sie sind es wirklich!
+ absolut sparsamer Batterieverbrauch / 9 Volt-Block hält mindestens ein Jahr
+ spitzenmäßiger Service des Herstellers auch nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit
+ kein übermäßiger technischer Spielkram, der kaputt gehen kann

Nachteile

- Sensibilität nicht verstellbar
- damit für empfindliches Angeln auf Schleie und Aal nur nur bedingt geeignet
- maximale Lautstärke bleibt gegenüber anderen Modellen etwas zurück
- Nachleuchtdauer der Diode liegt nur bei ca. 10-12 Sekunden

Preis

- von Carp Sounder angegebener Preis: 88 Euro
- in Angeboten ab 70 Euro (www.catch-company.de)
- gebraucht eher selten erhältlich; Ebayangebote beobachten

Fazit

Der CS Super Ex ist für meine Ansprüche ein absolut robuster und zuverlässiger Bissanzeiger, bei dem ich die kleinen Nachteile gern in Kauf nehme. Die Ohren sind übrigens in verschiedenen Farben als Zubehör erhältlich. 

Von mir bekommt der Super Ex 8,5 von 10 möglichen Punkten...


----------



## Pilkman (27. August 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich mach mal gleich den Anschluss mit den Bissanzeigern, die ich davor benutzt habe.

*Carp Sounder Standard*





Quelle: carp-sounder.de

Technische Daten und Ausstattung

- 2 Lautstärken "laut/gedämpft" über einen Tonstopfen
- Windohren gegen ein Herunterfallen der Rute
- 100% wasserdicht durch komplett umlaufende Gummidichtung
- Selbstabschaltung in 'Stand by' Betrieb 
- Rollrad mit 2 Magneten zur Auslösung
- Gehäuse aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyamid
- LED in rot, grün, blau oder gelb erhältlich

Vorteile

+ 100% wasserdicht ist kein Werbespruch / sie sind es wirklich!
+ absolut sparsamer Batterieverbrauch / 9 Volt-Block hält mindestens ein Jahr
+ spitzenmäßiger Service des Herstellers auch nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit
+ kein übermäßiger technischer Spielkram, der kaputt gehen kann

Nachteile

- keine Verstellmöglichkeiten für die Tonhöhe
- Lautstärke nur in zwei Stufen regelbar
- Sensibilität nicht verstellbar
- damit für empfindliches Angeln auf Schleie und Aal nur nur bedingt geeignet
- maximale Lautstärke bleibt gegenüber anderen Modellen etwas zurück
- Nachleuchtdauer der Diode liegt nur bei ca. 10-12 Sekunden

Preis

- von Carp Sounder angegebener Preis: 47,50 Euro
- in Angeboten ab 36 Euro (www.catch-company.de)
- gebraucht um 20 Euro; Ebayangebote beobachten

Fazit

Der CS Standard ist ein sehr einfach ausgestatteter, aber trotzdem perfekt funktionierender und hochwertiger Bissanzeiger. Das magere Technikpaket ist natürlich Geschmackssache...  ... aber er funktioniert unter (fast) allen Bedingungen und das ist im Endeffekt (mit) das Wichtigste.

Von mir bekommt der Standard 5 von 10 möglichen Punkten...


----------



## pc-rookie (27. August 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Nun gut, dann mache ich hier mal die Nummer zwei... 

Ich verwende seit ca. einem Jahr was recht günstiges...
...und zwar die "Professional" von Videotronic. Video...waaaas??? werden einige von Euch vielleicht jetzt fragen. Die Dinger werden -soweit ich weiß- in Polen gefertigt und sind damit natürlich konkurrenzlos günstig. Habe bis heute schon einige Sessions mehr im als am Wasser verbracht und muss sagen #r , sie sind dicht. Ich beschreibe das Ding einfach mal, dann wisst Ihr, wovon ich red'...

Der Videotronic Professional Bissanzeiger besitzt einen speziellen Vibrationssensor, der Schwingungen der Rute empfängt und dadurch das Angeln bei geschlossener Rolle ermöglicht. Er signalisiert mit verschiedenen Tönen die Anbeißrichrtung vom Ufer und zum Ufer (Fallbiß). Möglich ist eine Einstellung der Schwingungsempfindlichkeit, der Bissempfindlichkeit, der Lautstärke und der Klangfarbenhöhe. Der Biß wird durch eine blaue LED und eine Dauerbissanzeige (rot) 30 Sekunden lang angezeigt. Eine automatische Nachtbeleuchtung (wenn keine Rute drauf liegt) erleichtert den Gebrauch im Dunkeln. Selbstverständlich hat auch dieser Professional Bissanzeiger einen Sounderbox-Anschluss.​Und so sieht er aus:​





Kostet übrigens um die 45€:m 

Viele Grüße,
PC-R


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit den *DELKIM TX-I* 





Technische Daten und Ausstattung 
- stufenlose Lautstärkeeinstellung
- Toneinstellung
- stufenlose Sensibilitätseinstellung (bis Schnurvibration)
- 2 Stufen-Schalter für Sensibiläts-Grundeinstellung
- Funkübertragung an Reciever (Nur TX-I, bis knapp 100m)
- Sounderbox-Anschluss (nur STD)
- 100% Wasserdicht

Vorteile 
+ sehr sparsam im Batterieverbrauch, trotz Funk
+ Reciever auch sehr geringer Verbrauch
+ synchrone Tonübertragung per Funk (Energiesparfunktion unterdrückt die ersten beiden Piepser)
+ stabiles Gehäuse
+ Funk (beim TX-I)
+ sehr Laut
+ Schnurabtaster kann nicht einfrieren

Nachteile 
- Werden nicht mehr hergestellt (viele Gebrauchte/Nachfolgemodell vorhanden)
- relativ teuer
- TX-I hat keinen Sounderbox-Anschluss 
- Reciever für Funk wird benötigt
- Synchronisation manchmal etwas nervig
- Schalter im montierten Zustand schwer zu erreichen

Preis 

- zwischen 100 und 180€ 
- Das dreier Set + Reciever, meist zwischen 420 und 450€
- Nachfolger zwischen 165 und 200€

Fazit 

Der TX-I ist für mich einer der wohl beste Bissanzeiger, der momentan auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. Er ist äußerst robust und hat mich auch bei Orkan und super starken Regenfällen nicht im Stich gelassen.
Außerdem ist das Design wohl einzigartig...

Alles in Allem ein Top-Gerät was wohl mit allen anderen Top-Bissanzeigern locker mithalten kann.

Punktzahl: 9 von 10


----------



## harry_kat (30. August 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ultimate Striker TSL 


Technische Daten:

>Sensibilität, Ton und Lautstärke getrennt regelbar, je vier Stufen
>HI VIS LED`s für Bissanzeige und Nachleuchte (20sec.) 
   >Wassergeschützt durch vollversiegelte Platine 
   >genormter Sounderboxanschluß 
   >Drop Back Sound 
   >Edelstahlgewinde 
   >geringer Stromverbrauch 
   >digital und kompakt
   >on /off-Schalter
   >Betrieb mit 9V Blockbatterie 

  Praktische Erfahrung:
   Bis jetzt hatten die Geräte das getan, was sie tun sollten, außer einer Ausnahme: Kurzschlüß beim Dauerregen.
 Positiv ist es zu vermerken: Das defekte Gerät wurde von Händler ohne Diskussion ausgetauscht, trotz fehlender Quittung, trotz dass Fehler sich nicht reproduzieren lies.Vorbildlich!!

Abbildung 


    Fazit:  Alles in allem  für ein TOP-Gerät reicht es nicht.
   Wieder kaufen würde ich das Gerät nicht mehr. 

   Denn inzwischen möchte ich doch nicht mehr auf die Vorteile, die die Funk-Bissanzeiger bieten verzichten.

   Bewertung: 75%
 Man kriegt das, wofür man bezahlt hat.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Na dann will ich auchmal die erfahrungen schildern. Beziehe mich jetzt lediglich auf Bissanzeiger die ich selber fische uder gefischt habe, aus der Praxis kenne ich noch weit mehr.

1) Sundridge Optonic (insbes. Super Special)
Wohl der erste richtig populäre Bissanzeiger, ist teils immer noch am Wasser im Einsatz, nur nicht mehr bei mir, obwohl meine noch hier sind. Mich verbindet da irgendwie mehr eine Hassliebe mit, wer sie haben will darf mal anklingeln.

Nachteile:
Da die Bisserkennung mittels Lichtschranke funzt, haben diese Pieper einen hohen Batteriedurst. Betrieb nur mit Akkus empfehlenswert.

Nur eine LED-Farbe erhältlich, bissanzeigerunterscheidung schwer. 
Sehr kurzes Nachleuchten. 
Wenn man sich aus dem Sclafsack geschält hat, kann es sein, das man raten muss, welche rute das nun war. Geübte stellen unterschiedliche Tonhöhen ein und unterscheiden am Klang.

Billigschalter Korrodieren. 
Bei regelmässigem Betrieb darf man ca. 1x/Jahr wechseln. Schalter kosten ca 10ct im Elektronikhandel. 1 hab ich mal auf nen heute üblichen Kippschalter umgerüstet (nicht schön, aber funktionell) der läuft immer noch.

Undicht.
Bei schwerem Regen kann es zu problemen kommen. Lässt sich aber umgehen wenn man etwas Vaseline zwischen die Gehäusehälften Praktiziert.
Im Wasser versenken sollte man sie auch nicht, auch wenn die Uraltelektronik das besser abkann als manche aktuellen Microprozessormodelle.

Seitenwindempfindlich.
Bei schwerem Seitenwind werden die Ruten aus der Auflage geblasen. Dafür gabs dann die mannigfaltigsten Nachrüstohren. Das ist ein absolutes muss!
Aber auch die Untere Gabel hat so ihre Probleme, die muss man schon echt fest anziehen, sonst kippt er weg. Tip: es gab Gabeln, die nicht mehr seitlich wegknickbar waren. Unbedingte Empfehlung. So ausgerüdstet ist er auch Windgeeignet.

Vorteile:
Wahnsinnig leicht andrehendes Rädchen, Freelininggeeignet.

Fazit:
Nicht mehr Aktuell aber billig zu haben und einigermassen zuverlässig im gegensatz zu vielen Billigteilen.
Am Forellenteich, bei Kurzansitzen o.ä. durchaus noch empfehlenswert. Zum Karpfenfischen nicht, da ist er wirklich nicht mehr up to date.

Punkte: Na geben wir mal 3 von 10en. Wenn man das Alter mitbedenkt ist das wohl o.k.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

2) Bleech Top Runner 
Optonik made better and in Germany

Dieses Plastiktrum hat ganz konsequent die Optonik Nachteile ausgemerzt, und dafür den ein oder anderen neuen geschaffen. Ich hab immer noch einen, und der ist auch im Einsatz.

Vorteile zum Optonic:
Bisserkennung mittels Magneterkennung spart Batterie

Sehr gute Abdichtung.

Ohren besser ausgeformt (aber immer noch nicht Perfekt)

Kippschalter

Längeres Nachleuchten und das teil gabs glaub ich in rot und grün.

Bankstickgewinde nicht mehr kippbar


Nachteile:
So Konsequent das Teil weiterentwickelt ist, so konsequent schoss man auch übers ziel hinaus, man spendierte den besseren Modellen nämlich eine kleine Dauerleucht-LED. Was einerseits Praktisch ist, um zu sehen ob er nun eingeschaltet ist oder nicht, und auch das identifizieren der Pieper Nachts ungemein erleichtert, säuft auf der anderen Seite natürlich wieder gewaltig Batterie. Die zu wechseln müssen hier sogar 5 Schrauben gelöst werden, der Optonik kan mit 3en aus...

Der Abgedichtete Lautsprecher macht nicht gerade kräftige Töne. Ziemlich leise.

Vorteile:
Wahnsinnig leicht andrehendes Rädchen, Freelininggeeignet, durch Gummieinlage eventuell sogar noch besser als die der Optonics.

Fazit:
Idealteil für den Allroundangler. Am Forellenteich oder beim Zanderfreelining gibts nicht viel, was da dran kommt. 
Auch ziemlich billig zu haben, zumal man die Modelle ohne die kleine gelbe Nachtleuchte bevorzugen sollte.

Punkte: Wenn diese dämliche Dauerleuchte nicht für Batterieverbrauch sorgen würde, wären es 8, so leider nur 6 von 10

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

3) Fox Micron (SX, altes Modell mit goldener Schrift)
Fox - The innovators. Der Spruch kam damals zu recht. Anfang der 90er etablierte sich eine klitzekleine Englische Tacklemanufaktur mit LIEGEN!!! Und schickte sich kurz drauf an, den gesamten Karpfenangelmarkt umzukrempeln. Der Micron war eine komplette Neuentwicklung mit revolutionären eigenschaften.

Vorteile:
Das Teil läuft zuverlässig.

Bissanzeigeridentifizierung überhaupt kein Thema mehr. eine 2 Farb LED kann alle 3 Ampelfarben darstellen. Dicht ist er auch ausreichend.

Magneterkennung und nur 1 LED sorgen für Batterielebensdauern, die man in Jahren messen kann, trotz Dauerangeln.

LED sitzt ziemlich weit oben, kaum eine chance die durch verdecken durch eine Rute zu übersehen.

100% Windunempfindlich, Ohren optimal ausgeformt. Nur mit sehr Durchmesserstarken Teleruten gibts Probleme.

Kein Bissanzeiger erreicht eine grössere Schnickschnackmenge als die Foxen, und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert.

Gut laut das Teil

Batterietestfunktion

Nachteile:
Leider hat man 1 tolle eigenschaft des Optonics nicht übernommen. Das Rädchen. Das Rädchen in den Foxen ist ziemlich klein und massiv. Es ist zwar fast unzerstörbar, aber es läuft nicht so leicht an. Freelining ist damit geschichte, es muss irgendwas in die schnur gehängt werden, und wenn es nur ein Styrokügelchen ist.

Die Sensibilitätsregelung zählt im Grunde nur die vorbeidrehenden Magnete. Bei passend stehendem Magnet reicht ein Schnurvibrieren durch den Wind, um einen Biss zu Faken.

4 Schrauben trennen einem vom Batteriezugang

Nicht 100% Dicht. Im Wasser versenken ist nicht.

3a) Fox Micron (DX erstes modell)
Ist im grunde derselbe geblieben. Ein Zusätzliches Vibrationssensoesystem soll Delkim die Kunden Abspenstig machen, kommt aber an das des Delkims nicht dran. Wenn man den Pieper aber auf die empfindlichste Stufe stellt, auf ganz laut, und ihn mit dem Optionalen Deckel zudeckelt, hat man ein prima Diebstahlalarmsystem, dann kann man nicht mehr ans Pod langen, ohne dass es piept.

Die nun Vorhandene Batterieklappe macht schrauben unnötig. Fox macht es mit versiegelten schrauben sogar fast unmöglich an die innereien zu gelangen.
Die Elektronik ist verklebt, leider nicht optimal, denn versenken darf man sie immer noch nicht.

Die Batterietesttaste verschwindet, das ding macht von alleine Alarm, wenn es mit der Batteriespannung nicht zufrieden ist.

Die Farbumstellbare LED wird durch normale ersetzt.

Ansonsten Baugleich gibt es noch einen DXR mit eingebautem Funksender

3b) Fox Micron (LXR)

Noch mehr Schnickschnack lässt die Foxen anfälliger gegen technische Probleme werden. Ansonsten keine erwähnenswerte Änderung zum DXR. Das luxusmodell gibts nur noch mit Funk.

Leuchtswingerbuchse und Fallbissunterscheidung. Eigentlich auch nicht erwähnenswert, weil Spielerei.

3c) Fox TXR Digital Funkanlage
Tut perfekt wie sie soll. Eigentlich nichts zu mäkeln, ausser vielleicht, dass die Delkimanlage einiges besser ist, und trotzdem weniger Batterie säuft.

Fazit:
Zu recht ist der Fox einer der Beliebtesten Karpfernbissanzeiger, trotz des unverschämten Kurses. Zum Zanderfischen ist er imo etwas schwergängig. 

Punkte:
SX: 8
DX: 8
LXR: 8
TXR: 9
Von jeweils 10 Möglichen

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

4) AVA
Ab und an auf Gebrauchtmärkten zu finden ist dieses ehemals von der Presse hochgelobte Edelstahl-Designstück. Damit haben sich seine Vorteile aber auch schon umfassend dargelegt. Er sieht toll aus, Punkt
Na gut, er funktioniert auch, und ist 100/ Wasserdicht aufgrund der vollvergossenen Elektronik.

Nachteile:
Das Magnetsensorrädchen sorgt zwar auch für geringen Batterieverbrauch, aber wieso das teil dann mit 2! winzigen LEDs ausgestattet wurde verschliesst sich mir. Die Batterieen sind von den ansonsten üblichen 9V Blöcken abweichende 12v Fotozellen, die richtig auf die Brieftasche schlagen.

Die Rutenauflage ist zwar windfest, aber sehr schmal und sehr dünn. Telerutenungeeignet, und sehr kleine Auflagefläche.

Das Rädchen läuft noch schwerer an, als beim Fox. Sehr unsauber gegossen, dreht nicht rund.

Lautstärkekönig wird das teil auch nicht.

gut 50% des Tonhöhenverstellbereichs können nur Fledermäuse wahrnehmen, da im Ultrahohen bereich.

Die Tollen Edelstahldrehknöpfchen fallen mit der zeit ab.

Reparatur ist wohl fehlanzeige. Das teil geht höchstens mit Hammer und Meissel auseinander.

Fazit:
Schön, wenn man was haben will, was sonst keiner hat. Aber eher was für die Vitrine und nicht fürs Wasser. Trauriges Bild bei einem Verkaufspreis von ehemals über 300 DM. Gut, dass ich meinen Gewonnen hatte, ich hätte mich sonst schwarzgeärgert.

Punkte: Geben wir aufgrund des Aussehens und der Zuverlässigkeit mal gnädige 3

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

5) Delkim STD
Einen völlig anderen Weg vom Optonic weiter beschritt Delkim, die zuvor mit verbesserten Optonics (Umbau auf Magnetsensor und noch viele weitere verbesserungen) von sich reden gemacht hatten. Die schmissen nämlich gleich das ganze Rädchen raus, und bauten statdessen einen Sensor ein, wie man ihn aus Tonabnehmern von Plattenspielern kennt.
Das macht den Delkim erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wenn man das einmal richtig begriffen hat ist das System einfach nur genial.

Denn das Problem dabei ist, dass dieser nicht die abgezogenen cm Schnur anzeigt, sondern eher die geschwindigkeit, mit der die schnur abgezogen wird.
Wenn also irgendetwas sehr langsam zieht, kriegt man meterweise schnur da durch ohne Piep, andererseits reicht ein schnelles Zittern der schnur für einen Höllenlärm, ohne das de Fakto überhaupt schnur abgezogen wird.

Vorteile:
Endlich mal eine wirklich effiziente Sensibilitätsregelung, die man bei böigem wind auf kein Piep runterregeln kann, und trotzdem selbst Rotaugenzupfer mitbekommt.

Laut, lauter, Delkim. Aber man kann ihn auch völlig zum schweigen bringen. Das nenn ich nen einstellbereich.

Echt mal griffige einstellrädchen.

LEDs in später 5 Farben, die auch sehr lange nachleuchten, sorgen für einwandfreie Bissanzeigeridentifizierung.

Von anfang an mit Batteriedeckel. Schrauben ist nicht, soll nicht und sorgt für Garantieverlust.

Windunanfällig, ebenso wie der Fox aber nicht für sehr Dicke Teleruten geeignet.

Auch ausreichend dicht. Versenken sollte man ihn ebenfalls nicht.

Bankstickschraube in Edelstahl, statt gammelndem Alu, Zink oder Messing.

Wer mal service braucht, z.B. um eventuell mal den Funksender auf die Neuere Antenne umbauen zu lassen, Delkim hat Service, auch wenn ich noch nicht von der Notwendigkeit dafür überzeugt bin. Ich hab gerade Delkim Nr. 13 im Haus, mit keinem gabs je probleme.

Angeblich soll der Sensor auch eingefroren noch funktionieren.

100% Zuverlässig.

Nachteile:
Der Tonhöhenregler lässt sich auch in den Ultrahohen bereich drehen. Delkim behauptet: Kein Bug, sondern Feature, um auch bei widrigem Wetter den Resonanzraum optimal ausnutzen zu können. Ich brauch den Regler eh eigentlich nicht. Ein echter Nachteil ist das jedenfalls nicht. 

LED etwas versteckt, die war beim Fox (über der rute) besser platziert.

Sehr feine und Glatte schnüre erzeugen nur schwerlich eine Bissanzeige. Zum Rotaugenstippen sollte man was anderes nehmen.

Wenn Dicke Regentropfen von einem Baum auf die Rute fallen, dann gibts ab und an nen Piep.

Für die Swingerverwendung braucht man normal einen Spacer (Verlängerungsstück), da unter dem Pieper kein Platz ist für die Üblichen Fox-Offset- / Eurotags.

5b) Delkim Funkanlage
Der RX Empfänger, egal ob 2000 (3 LED ungewöhnliche Folge: Ge, R, Gr) oder 2004 (4 LED Ge, R, Gr, B) lässt absolut nichts zu wünschen übrig. (Led Farbfetischisten können statt der Gelben auch ne weisse LED einbauen lassen, nur gegen Gleichfarbige LEDs wehrt Delkim sich mit Händen und Füssen.)

Tonhöhe wird mitgesendet, Lautstärke genau wie bei den Piepern, Batterie hält recht lange. Man kann mit dem 2000 bis zu 6 und an dem 2004 bis zu 8 Bissanzeiger überwachen.
Wie weiter Oben schon angemerkt ist aber die Synchronisation etwas nervig, s.u.

Sender gibts einmal fest im Bissanzeiger eingebaut, dass nennt sich dann Delkim TXI, oder zum Nachrüsten für die STD, das nennt sich dann TX2000.
Netterweise sind beide systeme erstmal wild mischbar. Der Nachrüstsender bietet auch haargenau dieselben Funktionen. Die TX2000 + STD Kombi ist lediglich etwas teurer als der TXI.
Dafür hat sie aber auch vorteile. Einmal braucht man nicht unbedingt mehr einen sog. Spacer , um Swinger drunterzumontieren. Und zum anderen die Synchronisation.
Hintergrund: wenn der Empfänger keinen Sender gefunden hat, dann quäkt er ganz erbärmlich. Schaltet man den Empfänger mal ausversehen aus, was leicht passiert aufgrund des exponierten Schalters, und dann wieder ein, findet der empfänger keinen Sender. Die findet er nur wenn die was senden. Das tut der TXI beim Einschalten, und der TX2000 wenn der STD Piept. Beim TXI muss man sich also aufraffen, um die TXIs einmal aus und wieder einzuschalten, beim TX2000 reichts einmal leicht vor das Pod zu treten.

Fazit:
Wer nicht gerade mit Ultradünner und glatter Schnur (<0,18 Oberflächenversiegelt) Fischt, hat mit dem Delkim ein Klasse gerät für alle Gelegenheiten. Nicht umsonst sind die so Teuer. 

Punkte:
STD: 9
TXI: 9
Funkanlage: 9,5

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (1. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Technische Daten und Ausstattung des Fox RX!

Dreistufige Batterie-Leer-Anzeige.
2,5mmBuchse für den Anschluss der Fox XB1/XB4 Extension Boxes oder des TXR Systems.
Zehnstufige Empfindlichkeitskontrolle.
Eingebauter Funksender mit mehr als 200m Sendebereich. Mit 256 variablen Code-Einstellungen.
Dual Sensing- 4 Magnet Roller Wheel/Vibration Sensing diese misst die Schnurbewegung in jeder Richtung.
Drop Back Differenzierung.
Wettersicherer Hochleistungslautsprecher, wobei dieser mehr als 100dB erzeugen kann!
Anschlussvorichtung für Illuminated Swinger.
Lautstärke-/Klangregler.
Hochsichtbare Led Leuchten diese bis zu 20 Sekunden aufleuchten, Farben in rot,gelb,grün und blau.
Betalight Slots (für den Anschluss von Fox Micron Betalights.
Seperater Batteriefach Schiebeverschluss.
Rutschfeste Rod Pads.
Batterie-Leer-Anzeige.
Klangdifferenzierung.

Batteriehaltbarkeit: ist verschieden kommt darauf an ob man mit die Illuswinger in betrieb hat oder nicht wobei ich mindestens die batterien seit einen halben jahr bis jetzt schon im gerät habe trotz Illuswinger!

Wasserdicht:dazu kann ich sagen das ich schon einige stunden im regen damit gefischt habe das er zu 100% wasserdicht ist!

Mein Fazit: ich sage das dieser bissanzeiger einer der besten ist die es auf diesen markt gibt, habe noch nie probleme damit gehabt und bin einwandfrei sehr zufrieden, einfach ein spitzenprodukt von Fox wobei die preisklasse pro stück bei 185€ liegt dadurch sollte man wenn man sich dazu entschliesst dieses produkt zu kaufen auch gleich das kommplette RX Fox System kaufen da es preislich bei 599€ liegt, hier ist ein extremer preisunterschied vorbehalten und bei diesen system ist auch der funksender inbegriffen wobei dieser bei solch einen system wenn ich mal auf einen plausch zum nachtbar gehe der nebenan fischt einfach genial ist, da man stets feinste berührungen der angel immer bemerkt da dies auf diesen receiver per diode aufleuchtet und man weiss gleich an welcher angel der fisch gebissen hat#6 #6 #6 ! mfg.#h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

6) Flauger Carpsounder (CS-5)
Etwa zur selben Zeit wie die Fox und Delkim Bissanzeiger erschienen die Carpsounder auf dem Deutschen Markt. Im Ausland ziemlich unbekannt, sind sie auf dem Deutschen Markt mit die Beliebtesten. In Frankreich gibts unter dem Namen Lucifer einen Bissanzeiger, der auch von Flauger (oder ein Lizenzbau) ist. 
Denn der Carpsounder beschritt von Anfang an genau die andere Richtung wie alle anderen. Statt auf gehobene Ausstattung zu setzen, war er sehr Spartanisch getreu dem Motto: "was nicht dran ist kann nicht kaputtgehen"
Dafür hatte er ein sehr Robustes Gehäuse und war von anfang an wirklich 100% Dicht, was vermutlich zu seiner grossen Beliebtheit führte.
Bei den Ursprünglichen Ist noch ganz klar der Optonic-/ Top Runner-Einfluss zu erkennen. 1. die Bauweise mit einfach angesetzten Ohren, und 2. die Namensgebung analog zum Optonic / TR 3. die Abdichtung mittels Gummiring analog zum TR 4. das ursprünglich Kantige gehäuse,...
Der CS-5 Bricht dann mit dem Dogma der Spartanität. Viel Schnickschnack, mit wenig bringeffekt.

Vorteile:
Robust und 100% Dicht. Zwar nicht Tieftauchgeeignet, aber 1-2m Wassertiefe übersteht er ohne Kenntnisnahme. Schlechtwetter sowieso, Höchstens das Rädchen friert eventuell mal fest, aber das haben alle Rädchenbissanzeiger.

100% Zuverlässig

Sehr Batteriesparsam. Einen Schalter gibts gar nicht erst, stattdessen wird normal das Rädchen Blockiert. Einzige Ausnahme bildet der CS-5. Der wird ursprünglich über ein Potentiometer ausgedreht, was mit sein grösster nachteil ist. CS hat da aber wohl nachbgebessert, sonst sollte man das selbst tun, die Blockierschieber kosten kaum was.

Windstabil. Die alten durch einfach angepappte Ohren, die Neuen (ab Super) haben bei geöffnetem Gehäuse verstellbare Ohren, die in der weitgeöffneten Stellung auch Dickste Ruten Tragen mit leichten Abstrichen bei der seitenwindempfindlichkeit, und in der schmaleren Stellung auch bei Starkwind keine Rute mehr rauslassen.

LEDs in 4-5 Farben, die auch sehr lange nachleuchten, sorgen für einwandfreie Bissanzeigeridentifizierung.

Der Service ist 1+++ Besser gehts nicht, selbst völlige Burnouts sind in 14tagen spätestens erledigt. Da hat eventuell der kurze versandweg auch etwas Einfluss drauf.

Der CS-5 hat eine Fallbissunterscheidung. Ist aber eigentlich kein Vorteil, sondern nur spielerei.

Nachteile:
Bei den Einfachen verliert man leicht den Lautsprecherprörpel, der genutzt wird um die Lautstärke zu verringern. Das hat die 2. Serie (ab Super) dann nicht mehr, die Lautstärkeeinstellung mit Tonlochscheibe ist aber auch nicht allzu komfortabel.

Die Teile sind weder richtig laut noch richtig leise zu kriegen. Nur der Spezial und der Super EX haben zusätzlich ein Poti zum Lautstärkeregeln, was sie daher zu den Empfehlenswertesten macht, da man sie fast Lautlos kriegt. Eine Sounderbox ist aber bei Laut Prasselndem Regen bei allen beinahe Pflicht, sonst kriegt man nichts mit.

Das Batteriewechseln ist auch mit schrauben verbunden. Aber das muss man bei wasserdichte Gehäusen wohl immer in Kauf nehmen, dass das Öffnen und Schliessen etwas umständlicher ist.

Das Bankstickgewinde wackelt ein wenig. Tip: Festkleben. Aber nur in 1 Gehäusehälfte!!!

Sehr unsensibel, 2-2,5 cm Schnur ist minimum von piep zu piep. Also fürs Zander- und insbes. Schleienfischen definitiv zu viel. Fürs Karpfen und wallerfischen völlig o.k.

Das Rädchen entspricht zwar in den Dimensionen dem Optonic, trotzdem ist es sehr schwergängig. Aussenliegende Magneten, die eine Anziehungskraft auf den Reed-sensor ausüben sorgen über die Hebelgesetze nicht gerade für den rundesten Lauf. es sollte schon etwas kraft die Schnur aufs Rädchen drücken. Ohne einhänger ist das teil nicht so gut zu Fischen. Den Magneten hätte man sich beim Top Runner abschauen sollen, der kann das definitiv besser.

Die CS-5 Nachtleuchte ist ne echte Sparmassnahme. Sieht man eh nur aus wenigen cm entfernung. Leider nicht abschaltbar. Soll aber sehr sparsam sein, also eigentlich kein Nachteil, nur überflüssig.

Der Sensibilitätspoti beim CS-5 ist auch ne echte Sparmassnahme. Die Sensibelste Stufe braucht ja schon ca 2-2,5cm schnur. das kann man dann auf satte 12cm runterdrehen. Bringt aber nichts, denn im ende zählt der wie der Fox die vorbeiwandernden Magnete. in der passenden Stellung macht die Vibration der Schnur vom Wind auch Fehlalarm, da ständig der Magnet vor dem Sensor hin- und herwandert. Zumal sich die sensibilität auch nur in eine 
Schnurabzugsrichtung einstellen lässt.

Obendrein wird der CS-5 mit diesem Poti auch ein- und ausgeschaltet. Leider ohne eine Raste oder ähnliches. Also: Gepiepse beim Schnurstraffen nerft -> Ausdrehen -> Wieder einschalten nach dem Motto "Rate mal ab wann er geht"
Meist regelt man ihn dabei zu unsensibel ein. 100%iger Ärgerfaktor. Nen Kollege (Bergi) hat seine auch wieder abgegeben.

Fazit:
1) Carpsounder? - ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN: Den Super EX ist definitiv der Beste!
Der einzige ohne verlierprörpel, der sich ganz leise regeln lässt. Und eine Sounderbox braucht man beim CS imo eh, da ist ein Schweigender Pieper dann die angenehmere Lösung.
2) Für die schwereren Grundangelmethoden das unkaputtbarste überhaupt. Fürs feine Fischen oftmals zu unsensibel.

Punkte: Bei 8 für den EX geb ich meine Zustimmung, der CS-5 hat aber wie gesagt da einige Mankos. Liegt irgendwie zwischen den 5 für den Standart und den 8 vom EX. Ergibt 6,5. 
Na sagen wir 7 von 10 aufgrund von dem Schnickschnack.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Merlinrs (7. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Ich hatte denn Fox Micron Nachbau getestet*. Habe die CarpSounder Standard und dache ich teste mal den Nachbau von Fox wegen Funk es waren 3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox mit 200 Meter Reichweite. 


 Ich war der Meinung so schlecht können die doch gar nicht sein, *oh doch sie können*.  Als die Dinger bei mir ankamen hatten 2 von den Bissanzeigern die wirklichen 200 Meter Reichweite der dritte nur 25 Meter. :e Sofort angerufen#x  nächsten Tag wurde per UPS ein neuer geliefert super Service muss man sagen denn Defekten wollten Sie nicht mal wiederhaben die Versandkosten wären zu hoch dafür.  So nun hatte ich 3 die Funktionstüchtig waren, jedenfalls bis zum ersten Regen dann waren es nur noch 2. :e Die Funkbox ist auch sehr Wetterabhängig ist zwar unlogisch aber ist so. Bei guten Wetter 200 Meter bei schlechten nur 100 Meter Reichweite an derselben stelle und wenn dann noch Bäume und am See ein bisschen Abhang ist dann sind es nicht mal mehr 10 Meter.#q 



Vorteile: Gibt es leider nur wenige sehen gut aus und sind schön klein.
            Die Bissanzeiger selbst verbrauchen wenig Strom wegen
            Magnetröllchen und Selbstabschaltung.
            Sehr guter Service.



Nachteile: Funktionieren sehr schlecht halten nicht lange.
              Nicht Regensicher
              Funkbox braucht in 2 Tagen ne 9 Volt Batterie


 Preis:     zwischen 80€ und 140 €


 Fazit: Ein Schönwetterbissanzeiger für Leute die dreimal im Jahr   
          bei Sonnenschein Angeln gehen. 
          Maximal 2 von 10 Punkten :v Und das nur wegen den Service.


----------



## rob (9. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

carp sounder super :

details:
 100% wasserdicht 
 einfachste funktion ohne ein- und ausschalter
 hohe batterielebensdauer
 9v block
 eine bei sonnenlicht gut sichtbare LED
 verschiedene LED farben
 robustes messinggewinde mit kontermutter
 stufenlose lautstärkeregelung
 stufenlose tonhöhenverstellung 
 2.5 mm klinken buchse für zeltbox anschluß
 verstellbare rutenauflage

fazit:

ich hab mir diesen bissanzeiger wegen seiner langen batterielebensdauer und haltbarkeit im allgemeinen gekauft.ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann ihn jeden weiter empfehlen.was mich ein wenig stört ist das er mir manchmal etwas zu leise ist(z.b.bei wind,flussmündung) und der ein u. ausschalter sich nicht sichern lässt.der ist mir schon in der tasche durch druck eingeschalten worden.


quelle bild: kl-as


----------



## rob (9. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

balzer sensotec:

details:
 100%wasserdicht
 nachtsensor in der farbe blau
 sounderboxanschluss
 3 fache sensibilitätseinstellung
 8 verschiedene töne
 4 verschiedene lautstärken
 gewinde für alle banksticks
 strom: 9v block
 plus tasche


fazit:

habe mich von diesen bissanzeiger nach einem jahr ärgern getrennt.
der stromverbrauch ist inakzeptabel,teilweise hab ich pro wochenende 3-4 9v blöcke verbraucht.deswegen ein klares nein von mir an diesen bissanzeiger.
schade eigentlich da seine funktionen sonst sehr sinnvoll sind.
die möglichkeit mit 3 verschiedenen sensibilitätseinstellungen
zu fischen ist  für mich ein plus.die wasserdichtheit ist auch top.habe selber den bissanzeiger einige stunden gebadet,da kommt nichts rein.
leider setzt manchmal auch die funktion des schnurlaufrades aus.da muss man mit wasser etwas nachhelfen damit das rädchen sich wieder ohne reibung dreht,sonst ist schluss mit bissanzeige.
den nachtsensor,der sehr hell leuchtet,halte ich eher für einen unnötigen stromsauger.


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Carp Sounder CSF1 – synchrone Ausführung seit 11/2004*












Technische Daten und Ausstattung des Bissanzeigers

- Funksender mit 433,945 MHz
- Integrierte Antenne
- Reichweite ca. 120 Meter unter guten Bedingungen
- synchrone Übertragung beim neuen Modell
- Ein- und Ausschalter in Doppelfunktion mit Sensibilitätseinstellung
- Sensibilität von 2,5 bis 11cm regelbar
- bei Fallbissen automatische Regelung auf sensibelste Einstellung
- Fallbisserkennung über eine Doppeltonfolge
- Lautstärkeregelung über die bekannte Tonlochscheibe 
- stufenlose Tonhöhenverstellung über wasserdichtes Potentiometer 
- Sounderboxanschluss / für Illuminated-Swinger eingeschränkt nutzbar
- zweistufig verstellbare Rutenauflage 
- 100% wasserdicht durch komplett umlaufende Gummidichtung
- Selbstabschaltung in 'Stand by' Betrieb 
- Rollrad mit 2 Magneten zur Auslösung
- Gehäuse aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyamid
- LED in rot, grün, blau, weiss oder gelb erhältlich
- LED Nachleuchtzeit ca. 12 Sekunden
- LED mit Nachtlicht nach einer Aktion, Abschaltung nach ca. 8 Stunden
- Schnurlaufröllchen-Blockierer in LED-Farbe
- max. Lautstärke ca. 110 dez

Technische Daten und Ausstattung des Receivers

- Funkempfänger mit 433,945 MHz
- Integrierte Antenne
- Reichweite ca. 120 Meter unter guten Bedingungen
- Drehschalter
- Lautstärkeregelung über Tonlochscheibe 
- 100% wasserdicht durch komplett umlaufende Gummidichtung
- Gehäuse aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyamid
- 4 LEDs in der Kombination Rot/Grün/Gelb o. 4x Weiss o. 4x Blau erhältlich
- LEDs vierfach codierbar pro Kanal
- bis zu 4 CSF1 pro Receiver überwachbar
- First-Run-Control = jeweils erste Aktion wird durch ein Blinken der LED angezeigt

Vorteile

+ 100% wasserdicht ist kein Werbespruch / sie sind es wirklich!
+ Batterielebensdauer bei häufigem Gebrauch zwischen 1-2 Jahren beim Anzeiger
+ Batterielebensdauer beim Receiver ca. 300 Stunden mit guten Batterien
+ spitzenmäßiger Service des Herstellers auch nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit
+ kein übermäßiger technischer Spielkram, der kaputt gehen kann
+ endlich ausreichend laut mit ca. 110 dez
+ integrierter Funk ohne anfällige Kabel u.ä.
+ Windohren sichern Rute auch bei seitlichem Zug perfekt
+ endlich ist wieder der klassische Laufradblockierer verbaut worden

Nachteile

- Sensibilität nicht kleiner als 2,5cm Mindestschnurabzug einstellbar
- damit für empfindliches Angeln auf Schleie und Aal nur nur bedingt geeignet
- Nachleuchtdauer der Diode liegt nur bei ca. 12 Sekunden / Receiver 15 Sekunden
- Bissanzeiger über Tonlochscheibe nicht komplett stumm schaltbar

Preis

- von Carp Sounder angebener Preis pro Anzeiger: 159 Euro
- von Carp Sounder angebener Preis für den Receiver: 139 Euro
- von Ehmanns angegebener Preis für das 3er Set: 616 Euro
- in Angeboten günstiger / ca. 450-500 Euro sind meist drin
- ACHTUNG: gebraucht ist gegenwärtig fast nur die nicht synchrone Version erhältlich!

Fazit

Der neue CSF1 von Carp Sounder mit der synchronen Funkübertragung hat mich (fast) völlig überzeugt. Fast nur deshalb, weil die bei allen Carp Soundern vorhandenen geringe Mindestsensibilität von 2,5cm Schnurabzug immer noch nicht z.B. durch den Verbau eines 4-Magnet-Laufröllchens erhöht wurde. Zwar ist der Abzug von 2,5cm beim Karpfenangeln eine absolut vernünftige Mindest-Sensibilität, aber für empfindliches Angeln auf andere Fischarten gibt es sensiblere Modelle wie den Fox SX oder RX mit ca. 0,7cm Mindestschnurabzug zwischen den akustischen Signalen oder den Delkim, die dies besser erledigen.

Alles andere erledigt der CSF1 wie ein Carp Sounder nunmal ist mit vollster Zufriedenheit. Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber praktisch finde ich das Feature namens First-Run-Control, das die jeweils erste Aktion an einem Bissanzeiger durch ein Blinken der entsprechenden LED am Receiver anzeigt, spätere Aktionen an anderen Bissanzeigern während der Nachleuchtzeit von 15 Sekunden werden mit einem durchgehenden Leuchten angezeigt. Praktisch deshalb, weil man dann die Rute besser herausfinden kann, an der der Fisch beispielsweise durch andere Montagen durchgeschwommen und so den anderen Bissanzeiger mitaktiviert hat. Gewöhnungsbedürftig deshalb, weil durch eine blinkende Diode z.B. beim Receiver des Fox RX ein Fallbiss angezeigt wird.

Die bereits mal kritisierte Doppelfunktion der Sensi-Einstellung und des Ein-und-Ausschalters des CS5 ist am CSF1 eigentlich kein Problem mehr. Erstens, weil man zum Einstellen der Swinger das Laufrad wieder bequem über den Blockierer feststellen kann und zweitens weil das Potentiometer endlich mit einer vernünftigen Skala und einem Bezugspunkt ausgestattet ist. Mit ein bißchen Probieren weiss man, dass eine knappe achtel Drehung den Bissanzeiger einschaltet und die Sensibilität trotzdem auf der geringsten Stufe eingestellt ist.

Praktisch muss sich nochmal zeigen, ob die relativ wenigen Codiermöglichkeiten des CSF1 z.B. bei mehreren gleichen Funksets innerhalb der Reichweite der Bissanzeiger zu Fehlalarmen am Receiver führen. Fraglich, ob diese Konstellation bei mir jemals zu Problemen führen wird.

Im Ergebnis bekommt der CSF1 analog zum Super Ex eine Note von 9 von 10 möglichen Punkten, d.h. in Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile schneidet der CSF1 etwas besser ab.


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hi,

sorry, aber hatte ned der alte csf1 auch laufradblockierer? meines wissens schon...
wegen nicht wissen ob ein oder nicht ein, auch die alten hatten statt den pfeilen halt einen punkt drauf (gelb ähnlich dem empfänger)

die doubleruncontroll find ich persönlich fürn ar....

genauso wie die fallbisserkennung vom fox (ist fast immer fallbiss auch wenn der karpfen einfach nur stehenbleibt, weil der swinger die schnur zurückzieht)

wünschenswert wär die tonhöhe noch mitzuübertragen....

ist beim rx optimal wenn man 2 auf karpfen hat und eine auf wels z.b. kann man schön unterscheiden

sollte nur ne ergänzung sein....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> ... sorry, aber hatte ned der alte csf1 auch laufradblockierer? meines wissens schon...
> wegen nicht wissen ob ein oder nicht ein, auch die alten hatten statt den pfeilen halt einen punkt drauf (gelb ähnlich dem empfänger)...



Hi Poldi,

diese Punkte bezogen sich mehr auf die Unterschiede zum CS5, der bislang in der Gunst nicht so richtig gut abgeschnitten hat. Der hatte weder Laufradblockierer, noch eine Bezugsmarkierung auf den Potentiometern.

CSF1 neu und alt unterscheiden sich lediglich durch die synchrone Übertragung des Signals und dem erwähnten Pfeil statt Punkt... :m


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi,

achso, hab ich dann mißverstanden, der cs5 stand eh noch nie bei mir zur debatte...
da würd ich lieber bei den spezial bleiben.

noch ein manko vom csf1 die blöde lochscheibe...

ein poti für die scheibe wär ein traum....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MrTom (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Der hatte weder Laufradblockierer, noch eine Bezugsmarkierung auf den Potentiometern.


Den CS5 gab es mit und ohne Schieber. Ich hatte welche mit den kleinen nützlichen Plasteteilchen.


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

@ Poldi

Stimmt, ´n Poti für die Lautstärke wäre nett, weil man ihn dann auch endlich stumm schalten könnte. Deswegen ist der Punkt bei mir auch unter den Nachteilen gelandet, obwohls nicht weltbewegend schlimm ist.

@ MrTom

Aber meinem Wissen nach nicht serienmäßig. Nachrüsten ist natürlich kein Problem, aber so hatte der CS5 doch keinen Laufradblockierer...  |kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Also ich hatte beim Kauf die Auswahl ob mit oder ohne und ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das der Händler nachgerüstet hat. Meine CS5 hatten auch die Markierungen für das Potentiometer(aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi MrTom,

also das überrascht mich jetzt wirklich, weil ich die CS5 noch nie serienmäßig bei verschiedenen Händlern mit einem Laufradblockierer gesehen habe. Vielleicht hat Dein Händler da gleich richtig mitgedacht und dieses Feature beim CS5 mit angeboten, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären...  |kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Na vielleicht gibt es ja Besitzer vo, CS5 die uns verraten ob mit oder ohne |kopfkrat    Ich bin im Net auch nicht fündig geworden


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ALSO, ich stelle mal meine Erfahrungen hier hinein.
Ich habe bisher drei verschiedene Bissanzeiger gefischt.
Da ich keine Funkbissanzeiger benötige, werte ich das Fehlen dieser
Funktion nicht als Nachteil.
Zu Modell 1 und 2 waren keine Bilder aufzutreiben, die Produkte sind wohl nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt erhältlich.
Zu Modell 3 waren alle gefundenen Bilder copyrightgeschützt, aber man findet das Gerät unter der Google-Bildersuche.

1. PERCA Bissanzeiger
Das Modell ist inzwischen überarbeitet, das damalige gibt es genau so nicht mehr,
das jetzige Äquivalent heisst P1000 und scheint sich bis auf ein leicht anderes Design nicht verändert zu haben.

Meine ersten Bissanzeiger. Als damals der Askarimarkt in Eschwege eröffnete, kosteten die mit Ledertasche nur die Hälfte des normalen Verkaufspreises, somit ca. 25 DM. 

Vorteile:    Unschlagbar günstig. Das jetzige Modell kostet 5,95 Euro.
               Schlagfestes Gehäuse.
               Anscheinend gute Dichtigkeit. Waren oft bei Regen mit draussen,
               keine Fehlfunktionen.
               Sounderboxanschluss.
Nachteile:  Fummeliger ON/OFF-Schalter.
               Bei beiden Bissanzeigern fielen nach und nach die Drehknöpfe ab
               (konnte man aber wieder draufstecken, hielt dann nicht mehr so gut)
               Piepsound: extrem nervige Tonhöhe. Trommelfellkiller!
                              "dunklere" Töne wesentlich dumpfer und LEISER(!)
               keine Sensibilitätseinstellung
               Rutenauflage wackelig

Trotz dieser vielen Nachteile haben mich diese beiden Bissanzeiger durch meine gesamte Junganglerzeit begleitet und mir zum Fang vieler Fische verholfen.
Wertung: durch den Preis noch 2 von 10.
              In allen anderen Punkten nicht konkurrenzfähig.

2. BEHR-Standard-Bissanzeiger

Dieses Modell trägt keine Bezeichnung, ich habe es vor Jahren bei E-Bay erworben, es war eine 3er Box mit Sounderbox.
Die Bissanzeiger tragen die Aufschrift "Behr Angelsport" + Logo,
besitzen eine Tonhöhenverstellung und eine Lautstärkeregelung, die gleichzeitig in niedrigster Position (Anschlag) als ON/OFF-Schalter fungiert.
VORTEILE:   Sounderboxanschluss
                 grosse "Ohren"
                 hielt bei allen Regenansitzen "dicht"
NACHTEILE  keine Sensibilitätseinstellung
                Drehknöpfe brechen ab (sind dann kaputt)
                bezüglich Tonhöhe: s. Perca

Diese Bissanzeiger habe ich nicht ganz so lange gefischt, ich habe sie zu einer Zeit gekauft, als die Bissanzeiger gerade im Wandel waren und kleiner, günstiger und nicht zu zuletzt einfach "hübscher" wurden.

Dieser Bissanzeiger hing seiner Zeit hinterher. 
3 Stück kosteten mit Koffer und Funkbox gebraucht über Ebay 200 DM.
Wertung: wesentlich besser verarbeitet als Perca, daher: 3 von 10


3. Meine aktuellen Bissanzeiger:
Ultimate Striker VT

Vorteile:   sehr kleiner Bissanzeiger
              Druckknöpfe
              extrem simple Bedienung durch "Schleifenfunktion"
              zuschaltbare Nachtleuchte
              extrem helle LEDS
              4 LED-Farben stehen beim Kauf zur Auswahl
              extrem niedriger Stromverbrauch
              schönes, elegantes Design
              "Kneifzangen"ohren
              für das Ultimate-Top-Gerät (bezüglich der Geräte ohne Funk)
              günstiger Preis zwischen 25 und 30 Euro
              Dicht! Tauchversiegelte Elektronik.
Nachteile: Tonhöhe nur 4fach verstellbar (aber mir reicht das)
              Lautstärke nur 4fach verstellbar (reicht mir auch)
              keine Sensibilitätseinstellung (dafür hab ich eh die Swinger)

Für mich sind diese schönen Bissanzeiger einfach prima!
Wertung: wie gesagt, wenn man weglässt, dass ich hier ohne Funk werte:
8 von 10.


----------



## BigBaitrunner (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,

*Solar Tronic ALM V10i (Bissanzeiger) und ALM V10r (Empfänger) !!!*

Ein Top High -Tech-Produkt der Extraklasse!!
Diese Artikel sind erhältlich:

.ALM V10i Funkbissanzeiger
.ALM V10r Funkempfänger
.ALM V10t Funkempfängerlampe

*Sie können Ihren Bissanzeiger in "Carbon Optik" ( siehe Bild) bestellen, oder  
  auch ein anderes Cover, z.B im Camo-Design wählen( sehr einfach zum 
  auswechsel - gleich wie bei Handys)

Optionales Zubehörsiehe unter Bissanzeiger Zubehör)

.Cover in Carbon Optik
.Cover in Camo Optik
.Neoprene Backpack ( für ALM V10r, V10t) 
.Neoprene Wetsuit ( für ALM V10i )

Merkmale:
.U.C.R.S, einzigartiges Kanalerkennungssystem, das patentierte Smard Card 
 Kanalselektierungssystem, mit über vier Millionen verschiedener Code- 
 Kombinationen für eine sichere Übertragung.( Bis zu einer Reichweite von  
 500m Entfernung)
.Patentiertes S-geschwungenes Rad mit 3 Kontaktpunkten für die Schnur
 die jegliche verpaßte Bißwiedergabe ausschließen soll, im Gegensatz zu 
 Standardlaufrädern
.Robustes C.A.D - designtes Chassis mit Einlegeschlitzen für Isotopen und 
 modellierter Komfortrutenablage für eine sichere und geschützte 
 Rutenaufnahme
.Standardmäßige Ausstattung mit einer auswechselbaren Außenklappe in 
 Carbon-Optik
.Verschiedene Aussenklappen sind separat erhältich, damit sie ihren ALM 
 persöhnlich gestalten können.
(Isotopen nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten)
.Einzigartiges T-Loc Schraubsystem für eine bequeme Anbringung mit 
 Schnellwechselmechanismus
.Audible und visuelle Displaywarnung vor einer zu schwachen Batterie
.2x LR1 1.5V Batterie ( nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten)
.Standardmäßig mit einer klaren LED ausgestattet, zuzüglich mit roter, grüner, 
 gelber und blauer Linse geliefert (x 4 farbigen Linsen insgesamt)
.Seitlich angebrachte Lautstärken-Ton und Sensibilitätskontrolle für präzise 
 Einstellung und einfache Anwendung
.Optisches Ausblendungssystem auf der Anbiß-LED, kontrolliert eine 
 allmähliche Ausblendung nach 15 Sekunden.
 Sensor Bite I.S.C. ( Intelligent Sensivity Control)Diese Besonderheit 
 kontrolliert auf eine intelligente Weise die Sensibilität des ALM auf der 
 niedrigsten Stufe, stellt sich selbstständig auf die höchste Stufe ein, wenn 
 eine Schnurbewegung festgestellt wird, und nach 5 sec. fällt sie wieder auf  
 die  niedrigste Sensibilitätsstufe zurück.
.Schützende Neoprentasche mit weicher Schaumeinlage für eine sichere 
 Aufbewahrung
Fazit: Ich bin mit den Solar Tronics bestens zufrieden und mehr kann man zu den Top dingern nicht mehr sagen ausser : SPITZENPRODUKT !!!

lg BigBait


----------



## AlexDozer (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Eine Frage zu dem Carp Sounder Super Ex: Leuchten die durchsichtigen Rutenhalter oben auch beim Biss oder nur die LED ?

mfg AlexDozer


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				AlexDozer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zu dem Carp Sounder Super Ex: Leuchten die durchsichtigen Rutenhalter oben auch beim Biss oder nur die LED ? ...



Nur die LED. Die Ohren sind nicht beleuchtet, sondern bieten lediglich die Möglichkeit, Beta-Lights zu verbauen. Von sich aus sind die Ohren darüber hinaus etwas fluoreszierend.


----------



## AlexDozer (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Was sind Beta-Lights ?

Und wie ist das mit der Lautstärke. Ich hab hier im Forum gelesen das er nicht sehr laut ist. Reicht die Lautstärke um davon aufzuwachen wenn man z.B. in 5m Entfernung schläft ???

edit: Was Beta-Lights sind hab ich mittlerweile rausgefunden. Aber das mit der Laustärke würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## robertb (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Mir waren meine Carpsounder zu laut, sprich die bescheidene Lochscheibe liess auch in der geschlossenen Position noch zu viel "Lärm" durch. Das war der Grund warum ich die CS postwendend wieder verkauft habe. Ansonsten reichte die maximale Lautstärke dicke.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				AlexDozer schrieb:
			
		

> ... reicht die Lautstärke um davon aufzuwachen wenn man z.B. in 5m Entfernung schläft ??? ....



Locker. #6

Aber es gibt ja auch mal andere Umstände beim Angeln, wie z.B. wenn das Rod Pod vor einem 10 Meter dicken Schilfgürtel im Wasser aufgebaut ist, das Bivvy nochmals 10 Meter vom Anfang des Schilfgürtel steht und dann nachts noch ein ordentlicher Regenguss auf das Zelt trommelt. Da gibt es Bissanzeiger, die solchen Situationen von der maximalen Lautstärke her besser gewachsen sind, obwohl das für Bissanzeiger ohne eine Funküberwachung trotzdem schon ein echter Grenzpraxisfall wäre.

Ansonsten brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen machen, von einem maximal laut gestellten Carp Sounder wacht man unter "normalen" Bedingungen immer auf.


----------



## Weserschuppi (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*






Moin 
Ich weiss nich, all der Technische Schnickschnack. Ich fische die Delkims seit 25 Jahren , und kann mich glücklich schätzen noch die GANZ alten zu haben.Brauchen kaum Energie, und wenn trotzdem eine Battarie ausfällt holt er sich die Energie aus der Delkim Sounderbox. Die Teile waren noch nie defekt, liefen bei Eis und Schnee,Regen und Hitze.
Leider sind noch sehr wenige im umlauf ....

Nur dicke !!

Gruss Weserschuppi


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Welche optischen Bissanzeiger benutzt ihr am liebsten? Welche Vor- und Nachteile gibt es? #c *
> ...



Hallo Andreas,

also bei den optischen Bissanzeigern ist die Palette der brauchbaren Produkte lange nicht so groß wie bei den elektronischen Dingern... 

... denn von der Sache hat Fox schon fast eine Monopolstellung bei den empfehlenswerten optischen Bissanzeigern, so dass wahrscheinlich 80% der auf Qualität achtenden Karpfenangler in den finanziell etwas sauren Apfel beissen und sich je nach Gusto und Einsatzgebiet entweder den MKII-Swinger für die nicht ganz so extreme Angelei - dafür aber mit dem genialen Auslösemechanismus #6 - oder halt den Euroswinger als noch etwas vielseitigere Variante mit mehr möglichem Schnurdruck zulegen. 
Der noch offene Rest wird wohl teilweise qualitativ unterschiedliche Nachbauten der Fox Euroswinger, diverse Hänger von Solar, Nash etc. oder als besondere Oldscool-Variante die Nash Wasp-Swinger fischen. 

Aber das war´s dann im wesentlichen auch schon aus meiner Sicht... #h

Obwohl... Moment... :m ... es bleibt einem natürlich noch die Variante, das Linegate des Euroswingers auszutauschen und es durch das des MKII-Swingers bzw. Captive Backleads zu ersetzen...  :m ... ´ne sehr schöne Sache, die ich in der letzten Saison auch gemacht habe und als sehr vorteilhaft empfinde. Der Anstoß und die Anleitung dazu kam mal von Holger (Gerätefetischist)... vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle an ihn! #h

Tipps und Links zu o.a. findest Du übrigens hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33019&pp=20&highlight=Linegate+Euroswinger
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=613373#post613373
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=17513&highlight=Linegate+Euroswinger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hey, ich hab auch noch nen Satz Gardner Sensadial Swinger!  |wavey: 

Und dann gibts natürlich auch noch Kletteraffen-Fischer. (So als richtiger Oldschooler kennt man das noch).
Die sind solange die Edelstahlstange!!! (andere haben nicht so den Taug) sauber und gerade ist, eine günstige alternative zu Swingern. Nur wenn der Regen schlamm an die Stange spritzen lässt, dann Gleitet der Kopf nicht mehr richtig. Am besten waren Fox und Solar, die aber beide nicht mehr hergestellt werden.

Daher sind die Swinger heute gebräuchlicher, die haben das Problem nicht. (Ausser Wasps, die sollte man auch sauberhalten. Ist durch die hohe montage aber nur selten Problematisch.) Dafür sind sie aber nicht immer ideal. Die Drehbewegung gibt halt dem schnurzug nach oben nicht immer optimal nach, Swinger ohne Feder müssen senkrecht hängen, Schnelle Fallbisse sorgen teils für vertüddelungen von Schnur und Swinger...
Neben Fox, Solar, den alten Wasp und Gardner gibts auch noch nette von Filips, Cormoran, ... und noch zig andere, die teils nicht unbedingt durch verarbeitungsqualität glänzen, und auch nur selten die Vielseitigkeit der Fox erreichen.


Hänger sind bei nicht! windigen Bedingungen was feines. Bei wind schwingen die hin und her und lassen den Bissanzeiger immer aufhupen. In den geschützten kleinen Pools in England sind die sehr gebräuchlich, aber an nem Französischen Reservoir völlig deplatziert. Fast jede Firma bietet Hänger an, die mehr oder weniger brauchbar sind.

Als letztes gibts dann noch Springer. Die sind aber nur selten zu sehen, der übliche Vollglasstab lässt sich halt nicht einstellen, höchstens wechseln. Wer nur auf bestimmte Entfernungen fischt, der wird darin wohl das optimum sehen, aber im Uferbereich spannen sie meist zu stark und auf extreme entfernung flutscht die schnur aus dem Clip.
Die von Fox machten auch oft durch gebrochene Stäbe von sich reden. (wenn sich der Clip löst schlagen die ja aus) Fatal bei der Fox ersatzteilbeschaffung. Sie lassen sich aber durch eigeninitiative reparieren mit handelsüblichen Glasspitzen. Die Cygnet sind kaum mehr  aufzutreiben und die Solar irgendwie auch kein Sonderangebot, aber gut. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				kolmwalker schrieb:
			
		

> ... hierzu würde mich natürlich die Carp Sounder Microfunkbox brennend interessieren! Sollte das eine brauchbare Kombination darstellen? Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?



Jein. 

Grundsätzlich ist die CS Mikrobox genauso toppi verarbeitet und verrichtet ihre Arbeit wie alle CS-Produkte, aber sie hat aufgrund ihrer Funktionsweise auch Nachteile. 
Z.B. nimmt die Funkbox je nach Stellung der Lochscheibe nicht nur die eigenen Bissanzeiger wahr, sondern auch die der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft. Das KANN sinnvoll sein, in den meisten Fällen nervt es eher, da man im Endeffekt eigentlich meist nur EINEN Rutensatz überwachen möchte. Außerdem arbeitet die Mkrobox meinem Wissen nach immer noch asynchron, d.h. die Wiedergabe der Pieper entspricht nicht denen der Pieper am Bissanzeiger, ein Run wird auch nur in Intervallen wiedergegeben. Darüber hinaus kann die Funkbox keine Bissanzeigerzuordnung übernehmen, so dass man nicht weiss, an welcher Rute eine Aktion erfolgte.

Wenn es eine Funkanlage von Carpsounder sein soll, würde ich bei Vorhandensein von Bissanzeiger mit einem Sounderbox-Anschluss wie den Super Ex immer zur Kabelfunkbox von CS greifen, ein sehr guter Preis wären z.B. die 175 Euronen bei der www.catch-company.de - die neue Variante der Funkbox bietet bereits eine synchrone Funkübertragung, also unbedingt und ausdrücklich diese verlangen. Einzelzuordnung der Bissanzeiger hat aber auch diese Funkbox nicht, alles läuft über EINE blaue LED.

Ist die Einzelzuordnung sehr wichtig - mir persönlich ist sie es  - führt bei den Zusatzfunkboxen kein Weg am Fox TXR vorbei... Synchronübertragung, Einzeldiodenzuordnung für 3 Bissanzeiger mit verschiedenfarbigen Dioden, ein brauchbarer Preis wären die 209 Euro bei der http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de - hinzuzurechnen wären dann aber noch der 2,5mm Klinkensteckersatz von Fox für den Anschluß des TXR Senders an die Carpsounder Super Ex.

In der Summe des Ganzen ist man dann aber fast in dem Bereich, in dem ein integriertes Funksystem wie das Carpsounder CSF1, das Fox RX oder ein Delkim TX-i interessant wird. Und das ohne nervige Kabellage und mit der Möglichkeit, die Bissanzeiger auch mal einzeln zu stellen und trotzdem alle überwachen zu können. Also bei einem kompletten Neukauf unbedingt vorher überlegen und abwägen. #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Dann will ich auch mal...|wavey: 

Ich hab seit einem guten Jahr die Ultimates Striker L, weil die F&F als Testsieger der "Billigpieper" deklariert hat und ich bin auch fast komplett zufrieden.

Top:
- ziemlich laut
- differenzierte Töne und Optik bei Fall/Zugbissen
- lange Nachtleuchtfunktion
- Eifelwettertauglich (mir sind die einmal abgesoffen, in Nieselregen - stundenlagen Dauerregen und Gewitter waren aber kein Problem!|kopfkrat )
- Preis (ebay 3 Pieper + Sounderbox + Kabel + Koffer =70€)
- verbraucht sogut wie keinen Strom, dass sagte auch damals F&F!!!:q 

Flop:
- Sounderbox viel zu leise (könnt ihr wegschmeißen...)
- um auf "leise" zu schalten, muss man über "laut" gehen und dann schreit der zur Bestätigung auch mal laut! welcher doof....|uhoh: 
- An/ausschalter wird beim transport leicht gedrückt
- Tonhöhe und Sensi nich einstellbar

Also, ich gebe ihnen 8 von 10, für den Preis sind sie schon ganz in Ordnung!


----------



## zanderzocker1 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Meine favorit ist immer noch der bissanzeiger Beta-X von sänger.Den gibts beim askari für nur 14,95 zu kaufen.Und für diesen preis ist das gerät auch in der qualität überzeugent.Der schrille ton des bissanzeigers schafft es jeden Angler aufzuwecken.Als ich das erste mal mit dem Bissanzeiger angelte biss nach gut 4stunden ein sechspfündiger karpfen den ich sicher landete.Euer Zanderzocker1


----------



## dx Mxlmschx (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe mir bei ebay 2 Carp Detectiv von Spro zugelegt . Machen einen ordendlichen Eindruck Volumen / Ton / Sensibilität einstellbar , Batterie getrennt von der restlichen Elektronik . Messinggewinde mit Kontermutter. Ober - und Unterschale sauber abgedichtet . Machen einen mords Radau und die Sounderbox kann auch angeschlossen werden . Bin bis dato zufrieden mit den Dingern . Meine Carpsounder werden schon neidisch .


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Nachtrag: Carpsounder CSF1 - synchrone Version*

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Carpsounder CSF1, im Betrieb haben sich im Laufe der Zeit einige technische Eigenschaften eingestellt, mit denen ich nicht zufrieden war.

Vorab: Die Bissanzeiger an sich sind sehr gut, robust und unter allen Bedingungen funktionierend. Meine Kritik bezieht sich lediglich auf die Funkübertragung, die bei mir während des Fisches einige Male für Probleme sorgte. Lt. Fa. Flauger sind die beschriebenen Sachen aber konstruktionsbedingt und kein Fehler.

Zuerst mal überträgt das CSF1 die Bisse zwar sychron, macht aber intern minimale Übertragungspausen, um die Verbindung abzufragen. Diese Pausen fallen bei einem normalen Biss nicht auf, man hört einen Dauerton. Zieht aber ein Fisch sehr schnell Schnur ab, hört man keinen Dauerton mehr, sondern relativ unregelmäßige Einzeltöne. Ähnlich wie wenn ein Brachsen einen sehr langsamen Fallbiss auslöst. Teilweise müssen wir die Ruten bei uns vor dem Schilf im Wasser aufbauen, der Wetterschutz steht dann ein etliche Meter weg. Von den leiser gestellten Bissanzeigern hört man dann praktisch nichts, am Receiver kommen ein paar Töne an. Also schlüpft man relativ relaxt in die Wathose und trabt zu den Ruten, um einen vermeintlichen "Schleimer" rauszukurbeln, im Wasser hört man dann aber schon die Bremse um Gnade kreischen und der flüchtende Fisch hat unnötig viel Schnur genommen. Nicht gerade toll.

Das zweite Manko, was mir im Betrieb aufgefallen ist, hat auch wieder mit dem Funk zu tun. Und zwar wurde die Reichweite des Funks zugunsten der noch energiesparenderen Arbeit ziemlich minimiert, angegeben sind 80-120 Meter. Was bedeutet, dass es mit der Funkübertragung unter erschwerten Bedingungen mit Schilfgürteln, Baumbewuchs und ähnlichen Hindernissen teilweise mau aussehen kann, denn dann blieben bei mir teilweise nicht mal 25 Meter über. Resultat? Am Receiver kommt nichts an. Glücklicherweise ist mir dadurch kein Fisch verloren gegangen oder hat sich in Hindernissen festgesetzt, die Möglichkeit hätte aber bestanden. 

Wie oben bereits erwähnt: Die Bissanzeiger an sich sind carpsoundertypisch klasse. Wenn man sich aber ein integriertes Funksystem kauft, möchte man es auch dementsprechend einsetzen können, damit das Angeln an Stellen ermöglicht wird, wo man sonst vielleicht nicht ansitzen könnte. Und hier muss ich in meinem Fall leider Punkte in der Wertung abziehen. Für manche mag das nicht so wichtig sein und es wird mehr Wert auf den nunmehr wirklich sehr sparsamen Umgang mit den Batterien gelegt. Unter Abwägung der Argumente kann ich aber nur 7,5 von 10 Punkten vergeben.

Weil ich ein gutes Angebot erhalten habe, bin ich jetzt auf das TX-i Plus System von Delkim gewechselt. Bisher schlägt es sich sehr gut, einen Erfahrungsbericht kann ich aber noch nicht dazu schreiben.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Nen Nachtrag. Gute Idee! Könnte ich auch mal Machen zu den TXI Plus. Hab meine ja jetzt über ein Jahr. Im Sommer musste ich das erste mal Batterieen wechseln. Beachtliche Leistung, da ich fast immer mit Nachtbeleuchtung gefischt habe. Auch die sonstige Funktion ist bis dato perfekt daher halte ich an der Bewertung fest.

Einige Eigenheiten haben sich dennoch herauskristallisiert. Ich Fisch die Dinger Lautlos, nur die Funkbox piept. Da empfiehlt es sich immer Batterieen zur hand zu haben, da man das frühe Batterieschwach möööt nicht hört. Wenn dann der Empfänger auch der Ansicht ist, dass man doch langsam mal dem Pieper ne neue Stromquelle erschliessen sollte, dann ist aber Fruchtalarm vom feinsten... Die Volle 110Db Diebstahlalarmsirene am Ohr lässt auch Tote auferstehen. Versprochen! 
Die Laufen dann zwar immer noch einwandfrei, aber alle 1-2 h der "Alarm des Todes" lässt auch abgebrühte einpacken und zur Tankstelle fahren um nen 9V Block für lächerliche 12,99€ oder so zu erstehen. Besten Dank an den Kollegen, der mir diese Tour ersparte und Reservebatterieen bei hatte.

Punkt 2 ist dieser Gummipräser. Der schiebt die inzwischen sehr leichtgängige Batteriefachabdeckung (und noch nie übermässig Passgenau gewesene, schon bei den alten) regelmässig - sprich immer - auf beim Drüberziehen. Wenn ich mal Carp-Tech Hardcases mit Antennenanbau finde, schlag ich zu, die waren (Hatte ich an den alten Normalen Delkims) weit genialer. Auch die Funkbox hätte ich gerne mit Gummiteil UND Clip und nicht entweder-oder.

Und last but not least: Der schriftzug verabschiedet sich mit der zeit. Sprich durch das ewige Gummidrüberziehen mag der nicht mehr so halten. Der von meiner Funkbox muss irgendwo am Untersee liegen. Bitte schöne Grüsse ausrichten, falls diesen Treulosen Fieperschmuck dort mal jemand antrifft.


Und dann gibts ja auch noch die Zugehörigen Hanger. Die sind nicht so Pralle. 
1. Kabel recht kurz oder recht Lang. Je nachdem. 
2. Kabel nicht gerade Sprich, die Leuchten zu der seite, wohin sie am liebsten mögen.
3. Was die Bissanzeiger nicht mehr so extrem machen, sprich je nach Farbe extrem unterschiedlich Hell leuchten, machen jetzt die Hänger. Der rote ist o.k, der Blaue etwas Dunkel aber o.k. und der Weisse ist ne Angelplatzbeleuchtung (je im Nightlightmodus) beim Biss: der Blaue und der Weisse Hänger machen dann auf Flakstrahler, während der Rote eher gemütlich Dämmert
4. Mit den Solar Zukauflinegates (gibts nur in VA, nur die Komplettanzeiger werden mit Kunstoffgates ausgeliefert...) sind die Dinger zu schwer zum Ufernah und Zanderfischen.
5. Es sollte Pflicht sein, in den Dartshop zu fahren und passende Dartpfeilschraubtsichnichtmehrauseinandergummiringe (Ist übrigens auch dasselbe Gewinde, also wer mit den Hangern Darten möchte: Das geht! :q :q :q  ) zu kaufen. Sonst lässt sich das Linegate auch nicht passend ausrichten.
Ist irgendwie Ärgerlich, wenn man so ein 22,50€ Spielzeug (Selbstverständlich ohne die Solar Linegates und sonstigen Zubehörteile) kauft, wo es  dann an so nem Pfennigartikel hapert.

Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, wie sie sich an nem Solar Swinger machen. Ich häng halt zu sehr an den Wasps. Na vielleicht mal zzu Weihnachten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Uschi+Achim (14. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

@ Trolldoc

Wir haben 4 Stück von den EXORI "THE BEAST" in ständigem Einsatz!
Sind bestens zufrieden damit. Sie funktionieren einwandfrei, absolut wasserdicht, 
Lautstärke ausreichend und sparsam im Verbrauch.
Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.....

Hier die BEASTER im Einsatz am Neckar:







MfG
Achim


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				de Mölmsche schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir bei ebay 2 Carp Detectiv von Spro zugelegt . Machen einen ordendlichen Eindruck Volumen / Ton / Sensibilität einstellbar , Batterie getrennt von der restlichen Elektronik . Messinggewinde mit Kontermutter. Ober - und Unterschale sauber abgedichtet . Machen einen mords Radau und die Sounderbox kann auch angeschlossen werden . Bin bis dato zufrieden mit den Dingern . Meine Carpsounder werden schon neidisch .


 


			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ de Mölmsche
> 
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der SPRO ein Modell mit dem Member Aali-Barba nicht gerade tolle Erfahrungen in Bezug auf die Zuverlässigkeit gemacht hat. #t
> 
> Verkauf die Carpsounder lieber nicht voreilig, bei denen weißt Du was Du hast... #6


 
Also wenn Du mal Ersatz brauchen solltest, ich hätte noch einen dauerjaulenden von Spro anzubieten und einen, der nur noch leuchtet und gar nicht mehr jault, nachdem er zuvor dauerjaulte. :q Irgendwie haben die beiden es nach einem kurzen Nieselregen beschlossen, in diesen Aggregatzustand zu wechseln und dort auch nach längerem Aufenthalt auf der Heizung zu verbleiben. Beide sind nur wenige Monate benutzt und einer wurde bereits einmal getauscht, weil er den gleichen Ärger machte. 

Draufschrauben ist allerdings nicht mehr so gut zu bewerkstelligen, weil sich bei beiden das Gewinde im Gehäuse gelöst hat und auch trotz inzwischen mehrmaligem Einkleben mit Sekundenkleber nicht mehr zum Stillstand bewegen läßt. 

Ach stimmt: Gut ausgestattet und billig sind sie - keine Frage. Wenn Du willst, tausche ich meine beiden Spro gegen Deine Carpsounder, sollten die Spro Dich doch wider erwarten überzeugen (warte aber einen Regen hab, dann ist das Thema wahrscheinlich keines mehr )

Den Aal, den ich wegen des nicht mehr jaulenden verangelt habe, bekommst Du umsonst mit dazu, der müsste noch in der Kühltruhe liegen. :c #d

Die Taschen gibts aber nicht dazu, die verwende ich nun für richtige BAs von CS, die auch ohne Mucken funzen - wenn auch der Gummistöpsel etwas blöd ist. Ich hätte besser die etwas teureren mit der Lochscheibe genommen. 

Oder lassen sich die Standard evtl. Nachrüsten, Pilkman?


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> ... die billigen Behr-Bißanzeiger für 10€ das Stück gekauft. ... hat vieleicht schon jemand Langzeiterfahrungen ?



Ja. :q

Ein Bekannter fischt die Teile immer noch, obwohl wir ihm schon so oft ins Gewissen geredet haben... #t ... gekauft hat er die irgendwann mal bei Gerlinger, da waren sie sogar teurer als 10 Euro.

Gab schon etliche Ausfälle, Dauerquäken, Funktionsverweigerung und ähnliche Zwischenfälle, wenn es große Temperaturunterschiede und/oder hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit bzw. Regen gab. Bei schönem und trockenem Wetter funktionieren sie aber.


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Modell Carpsounder Super, mehr kann ich nicht sagen. Fische die Dinger der ersten Generation, habe sie mir zugelegt als sie gerade auf dem Markt kamen und hauen immer noch ohne Stöhrung hin. Sommer, Winter Platzregen der härtesten sorte und Tauchunterricht, es hat ihnen nichts ausgemacht. Habe mir jetzt das von mir obengenannte System der Funkübertragung zugelegt ( vorher hatte ich Sounderbox über Kabel ) , auch damit arbeiten sie tadellos. Hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal die Prologik, waren gut, hab ich aber wieder verkauft. Wollte mir Delkims kaufen, habs bleiben lassen , da ich das genannte System gefunden hatte und 300 Euronen gespart habe.


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Markus,
Das System ist m.E. einfach aufgebaut. Besteht aus quasi nur aus einer Antenne in Kabelform ( wie die vom Carpsounder mit verbesserter Reichweite ), in dem der Sender nebst Batterie in einem durchführenden Gehäuse mit zwischen geschaltet wurde. Du steckst dieses Teil einfach nur in den Ausgang der Sounderbox deines Bissanzeigers. So machst Du jeden "normalen" Bissanzeiger zu einem Funkbissanzeiger, einfach genial. Dein Empfänger zeigt Dir den Biss an auf welcher Rute er stattgefunden hat. Natürlich ist das System nur so sensiebel wie die benutzten Bissanzeiger. 
Aber ich schätze einmal , jeder elektronikbastler kann dieses leicht nachbauen. leider bin ich keiner.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> ich besitze die carp sounder super II und will mir eine funkbox kaufen ,ich habe gehört das auch die funkbox von Top Runner passt hat


Ja, geht, dito die Fox TXR und die meisten anderen wohl auch.

Mit diesem Englischen Transmitter würde ich aber vorsichtig bleiben. Der Betrieb dürfte in Deutschland verboten sein. (Keine Zulassung und falsche übertragungsfrequenz.) Das kann daher im Nachhinein noch ziemlich Teuer werden. Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch eher gering ist erwischt zu werden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Maiken (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi Marcus und alle anderen,

wollte mich noch mal melden wenn ich meine Anaconda  Carpsounder F2 mit außenliegender Antenne weitgehend getestet habe. War etliche Tage und Wochenenden am Gewässer die Probleme mit der Sendeleistung  die ich ohne mit der nach außen gelegten Antenne hatte sind völlig verschwunden auch wenn der F1-F2 durch Hindernisse funken muss,
habe eine Reichweite von über 400 m im freien Gelände und über 200 m durch dicht bewachsenes Gewässer mit Schilf Bäumen und Sträuchern erreichen können. 
Mein Testergebnis ist also sehr zu Frieden stellend, der Batterieverbrauch ist auch nicht höher als sonst, es ist zwar keine sehr schöne Lösung von CS aber sehr wirkungsvoll.

P.S. Kann die von Fa. Flauger umgebauten  CS F1  bzw. die Anaconda CS F2 nur weiterempfehlen !   |supergri|supergri |supergri


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,

*Videotronic Koneser*


Vorteile: 
- Lichtsignale
- Schallsignale
- Lautstärkeregler 0-70dB
- Tonfrequenzregler 100 Hz - 15.000 Hz
- 25 sek. Dauerbissanzeige
- Identifizierung der Beißrichtung von Ufer zu Ufer 
- Empfindlichkeitsregler in der 10-Stufen-Skala
- Lange Batteriehaltbarkeit

Nachteile:
- Schnur rutcht manchmal aus der Führung 


Ich würde 7 von 10 Punkten geben !

Preis: 35 €

Gruß Sebi


----------



## green (30. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich benutze seit einem Jahr die Delkim plus. Habe diese Bissanzeiger vor einem Jahr für 119 EUR erworben und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Keine Ausfälle und die ersten Batterien haben nach einem Test immernoch 75% Saft.

Mir wurde der Delkim auf Grund seiner einstellbaren Sensibilität verkauft (z.B. bei starkem Wind auf der Schnur oder Wellengang). Bei meiner bisherigen Angelei musste ich bisher noch keinen Gebrauch davon machen. Nun kann man sich fragen, ob man jemals in den Genuss dieses Features kommt oder ob der Carp Sounder ausreichend ist.

Mein Fazit: Teurer Bissanzeiger mit sehr guten Feautures für den technikversierten Angler.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Tomalion (31. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Den hier erwähnten "Beta-X" von Sänger hatte ich auch mal, jedoch für ca. 12€ bekommen. Und nach dem 1. kurzen Schauer war der 1. schon mit einem Wackelkontakt versehen. Schön und gut ich habe weiter damit geangelt und beim nächsten Regen sind mir die Angelständer umgefallen (War auf Zander los) naja beide ins Wasser und aus wars.
Für den Preis vieleicht nicht schlecht aber nen Regen sollte ein Bissanzeiger auf jeden Fall aushalten. (Vieleicht war auch nur der eine undicht)


----------



## Cheswick (7. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Delkim EV Plus 

Habe mir persönlich zu Weihnachten 3 St. gegönnt und von gestern auf heute zum ersten Mal befischt. Eigentlich kein Grund hier unter Erfahrungsberichte etwas zu schreiben, aber wenn von 3 Bissanzeigern mir in der ersten Nacht zwei Delkim-Logos, die auf der Frontseite mehr schlecht als recht befestigt waren, herunterfallen und beim Dritten das Logo kpl. verrutscht aufgeklebt ist, stört das die Funktion der Bißanzeiger zwar in keiner Weise, bei 270,- € Gesamt-Einkaufswert erwarte ich aber auch im Finísh ein wenig mehr.......

Grüße,

Cheswick

P.S.
Ich bin nur angefressen, weil ich keinen Bock habe bei einem neuen Bissanzeiger am ersten Tag mit Sekundenkleber rumhantieren zu müssen um auch optisch wieder  die als Triple gekauften Delkims einheitlich hinzubekommen...


----------



## Stefann. (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich hab die Solar ALMv10 im Gebrauch, top Teile,
hier ein kleiner Testbericht http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/solar/index.shtml
http://img258.*ih.us/img258/2127/grennderungbild302mg3.jpg


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi!

Die DAM Quick Alert fischt ein Kumpel von mir mit ziemlicher Beharrlichkeit, trotzdem die Teile mitterweile zum dritten Mal eingeschickt wurden. :q

Zur Mängelliste: 
Das erste Mal ist in einem Bissanzeiger eine Diode ausgefallen. 
Beim zweiten Mal ist die Funkübertragung von einem Bissanzeiger irgendwann dauerhaft abgebrochen, kein Feedback mehr am Receiver trotz ansonsten funktionstüchtigem Bissanzeiger. 
Beim dritten Mal hat der Receiver begonnen, die eingesetzten 9-Volt-Blöcke in weniger als 6-7 Stunden leer zu ziehen, mein Kumpel hatte das Ganze mit mehreren Batterien und bei unterschiedlichen Ansitzen durchgecheckt. 
Momentan läuft das jetzige Set problemlos, aber aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit den anderen Sets frage ich mal ganz gemein: Wie lange?!  |kopfkrat

Eigentlich schade, denn das Set macht einen sehr gefälligen Eindruck - die Pieper haben schon was.

Sollte nochmal was mit den Dingern sein, kann der Händler die behalten und mein Kumpel legt entweder für die Carpsounder EXF oder die Delkim TXi Plus was drauf.


----------



## fishmike (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi,
ich kann die Aussagen von Pilkman nur bestätigen, hab die Prologic Batman und die DAM schon gefischt. Beide wurden jeweils 2 mal ausgetauscht...
Mängel waren immer neben dem Abfallen der Drehknöpfe der totale Ausfall mind. eines Bissanzeigers bzw. der Funkverbindung. Allerdings solange sie funktionierten waren sie nicht schlecht.
Ich hab mir trotzdem noch einmal günstige zugelegt, die von Ron Thompson und derweilen funktionieren die noch tadellos... vielleicht hab ich ja diesmal mehr Glück.

Grüße MICHI


----------



## fishmike (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Also die Askon Xtreme sind von der Optik genau die selben wie die Ron Thompson... Ich hatte die bisher noch nicht oft im Einsatz, daher kann ich noch nichts genaueres sagen. Funktionieren tun sich immer noch tadellos und großes Plus, denn man kann die Piepser stumm schalten und nur den Receiver laut. Sie haben echt jeglichen Schnickschnack - wird sich weisen wie lange sie halten...

Grüße MICHI


----------



## michel1209 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



fishmike schrieb:


> Also die Askon Xtreme sind von der Optik genau die selben wie die Ron Thompson... Ich hatte die bisher noch nicht oft im Einsatz, daher kann ich noch nichts genaueres sagen. Funktionieren tun sich immer noch tadellos und großes Plus, denn man kann die Piepser stumm schalten und nur den Receiver laut. Sie haben echt jeglichen Schnickschnack - wird sich weisen wie lange sie halten...
> 
> Grüße MICHI



hallo, 

also ich habe auch die baugleichen von ron thompson (4er set + funkbox). nach nunmer knapp zwei jahren dauereinsatz, hat sich ein bissanzeiger komplett verabschiedet. ein weiterer ist momentan im begriff sich zu verabschieden. auf der funkbox sind mittlerweile zwei LEDs defekt. das bändsel an der funkbox hat einen angelgang gehalten, es ist jetzt angeknotet. keine fallbissanzeige usw. 

allerdings sind sie soweit wasser-, schnee- und eisdicht (zumindest das was von oben kommt; ins kühle nass habe ich sie noch nicht fallen lassen).  alles in allem hätte ich gleich bessere kaufen sollen, so mein fazit (und das wied jetzt auch passieren).

beste grüße Micha


----------



## angler2 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Boardies,

ich hab mir letzte Woche die Funkbissanzeiger von Masterbaits geholt, nun möchte ich einen kurzen Bericht abgeben:

Verarbeitung: 2
Preis: 1
Funkübertragung: 1
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: 1
Wasserdichtheit: 2

Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert - er muß nicht immer Fox oder Delkim sein !!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## angler2 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Gerne !

Zu der Verarbeitung:

Ich hätte mir noch etwas hochwertigere Drehknöpfe für die Einstellungen und noch ein etwas perfekter anliegendes Batteriefach gewünsch - doch dies sind Kleinigkeiten - deshalb 2.

Funkübertragung:

Habe nachdem im freien Feld die Herstellerangaben voll erfüllt
wurden, den Test im Haus durchgeführt - die Übertragung hat sogar durch Wände und Stockwerksdecken funktioniert.
Deshalb die 1 !

Einstellmöglichkeiten:

Die Masterbaits Bissanzeiger lassen sich sehr fein einstellen und
decken mit Tonlage, Volumen und Sensibilität den gesammten
Bereich ab. Im übrigen sind eine Vielzahl von Frequenzen möglich. Darum 1.

Preis:

Ich Denke zu ca. € 100,-- kann man im Vergleich zu anderen
Funkbissanzeigern nicht motzen - ich finde den Preis ok -
deshalb 1.

Sobald ich die Bissanzeiger länger im Einsatz, habe werde ich nochmals Bericht erstatten

Viele Grüße


----------



## mitcho86 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



frummel schrieb:


> hey ihr fish freaks..
> kennt jemand diese dinger:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi
Also das ist das gleiche model wie von b. richi. B. Richi kostet allerdings nur 109 €. hab die b. richi seit ein paar monate und hab sie schon bei 4 Tage  dauerregen ausprobiert funktionieren einwandfrei  kannst auch sensibilität einstellen und haben noch  extra buchsen für die ultimat swinger    und die reichweite beträgt 200m also top. Sie sheen rein optisch nicht so gut aus wie die  delkims oder fox, kosten aber auch 400€ weniger .


Also von 10 punkte würde ich 8 geben
gruß mitch


----------



## T.C (18. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi Florian,

meinst das TXR Plus Digital System?
Meins ist umgehend zurückgegangen, da ich eine miserable Reichweite hatte.
Ab 23,7 Meter hatte ich kein Signal mehr weil ein Schilfgürtel dazwischen lag.
Am Kanal war das Set auch völlig unbrauchbar, da die Ruten etwas tiefergelegen
aufgebaut werden.
Auf carpfishing.de wirst Du auch noch eine Meinung finden... 
Die ist aber nicht von mir... mein "Empfang" war leider noch viel schlimmer :-(

Ich mag vielleicht auch ein defektes Gerät erwischt haben, aber ich wollte kein 
"Experiment" mehr und bekam das Geld zurück.

Eine PN dürfte bei dir sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Nabend ,

Habe dieses Jahr 4 Angler getroffen die die ASKON nutzen.Alle durch die Bank : keine Probleme! Immernoch die ersten Batterien drinn, kein Ärger mit Regen. Selbst totales Absaufen (Pod umgekippt) schadlos überstanden. Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Einziges Manko , die extrem hellen LED's. Habe meine mit Tauchlack angepinselt. Jetzt hab ich ne Ampel und die Lichtstärke so auf normal gebracht.
Fazit bis heute: Preis - Leistung stimmt. Den Kauf hab ich nicht bereut.*In dieser Preisklasse* das beste auf dem Markt.


----------



## sorgiew (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

so jetzt hänge ich auch in der luft.

habe mir anfang des jahres die von DAM geholt.

http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/06_bissanzeiger.htm

muss sagen war schwer begeistert mit all dem funk usw. 

absolut wasserdicht und voll funktionsfähig

auch die bissanzeige ist super mit sieht bei zwei runs immer den ersten und dann den zweiten (ist mir ein paar mal dieses jahr schon passiert)

Ich nehme sie für alles egal ob auf karpfen zander oder hecht und wels.

die technik ist einfach super aber jetzt kommts:

leider zu fest am pod befestigt und so sind die gewindeschrauben durchgedreht tja jetzt hatten sie etwas spiel und sind aus dem gehäuse gebrochen.

des weiteren hat sich noch die abdeckung einer leuchtiode beim anschlagen  verabschiedet.

jetzt weiss ich eben nicht was ich machen soll

hole ich mir wieder die selben oder gehe ich auf teurere modelle.


meine anforderungen an den bissanzeiger sind:

Er muss sich am wasser absolut stummschalten lassen 

es muss wieder funk sein (teilweise schwierige bedingungen)

signalleuchten währen auch nicht schlecht.

und die schrauben sollten auch nicht so leicht durchdrehen


gibt es da möglichkeiten oder was meint ihr?


Es gibt von sänger soetwas: http://www.yatego.com/fishing-dreams/p,45b9e94f5efe2,42ba5fec7e6cd0_2,s%C3%A4nger-anaconda-schnellwechselsystem-sws


mein händler meinte das würde helfen








kein problem sofortiger umtausch - der händler meinte aber ich kann wenn ich will andere nehmen 

jetzt weiss ich nicht so recht vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## T.C (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Sorgiew #h

Ich kann diese Quick Release Connector empfehlen,
sind wirklich stabil.
Bei mir war jedoch noch nie eine Feder an der
Feststellschraube verbaut, ist aber auch nicht notwendig.
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/806.pdf
Es ist auch absolut egal in welcher Position du das
Oberteil am Bissanzeiger montierst, da du bei montierter
Einheit alles um 360° drehen kannst. 
Dadurch bist an keine Rasterstellung oder sonstiges gebunden.
Bei dem Bissanzeiger selbst nur mit der Kontermutter arbeiten
und arretieren.
Das schont den Bissanzeiger und die Gewindeaufnahme
im Bissanzeiger sollte nicht so schnell ausbrechen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> stimmt es aber wenn man durch die lichtschranke mit einem blatt fährt der piepser dann defekt ist



Ja und nein. Wenn man mit nem Blatt vorsichtig durch den Y-Förmigen "tonabnehmer" (das funhtioniert wie bei ner Plattenspielernadel) fährt passiert eigentlich dasselbe wie wenn mans mit schnur macht. das ding piept.

Wenn man aber mit nem Stabilen Papier und Kraft den Tonabnehmer traktiert, dann bricht der natürlich ab oder verbiegt...
(das kriegt man mit rädchenanzeigern natürlich auch hin, allerdings eben nicht so schnell...)

Beim Delkim ist das aber wohl schon häufiger passiert, dass irgendwelche Grobmotoriker den gekillt haben. Deshalb steht das da in der Anleitung, dass man da nicht mit irgendwelchen Gegenständen dran rumprobieren soll, so dass der Hersteller sich die Reparatur als nichtgarantiefall bezahlen lassen kann. 

Just Monsters
Holger.


----------



## omer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Maiken schrieb:


> Hallo Spector,
> es geht mir aber darum wenn ich länger als eine Woche am See bin und an der Stelle nicht mit dem Auto ran komme muß der Akku halten oder mehrere Batterien mitnehmen aber es soll ja Sparsam sein. Bei den Billigen Teilen z.B. Askon alles mit 9V Block halten die Batterien Monatelang ohne Probleme, das ist für mich wichtig und nicht das Geld nur für Batterein und Akkus verschwenden Akkus haben auch noch ein kleines Problem bei Frost kacken die ab. Hab da noch ne Frage zeigt der Fox Eos R Empfänger die Fallbißanzeige auch an?



Die EOS übertragen wirklich 1 zu 1, ohne irgendwelche Verzögerung! Und sie übertragen genau das was am Bissanzeiger passiert. Heißt: wenn Fallbiss, dann kommt die Dreitonfolge und die LED blinkt und bei Vollrun Dauerton und Dauerleuchten.
Eigentlich perfekte Bissanzeiger, wenn die Rutenablagen etwas tiefer und breiter währen. Welsruten passen da schlecht rein.|gr:

CU


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Leute seid mir nicht böse, aber ich hab wieder ein paar Beiträge verschoben. 

Ich möchte nochmals darauf aufmerksam machen, dass hier nur reine Erfahrungsberichte gepostet werden. Es dient dazu, dem Interessierten einen schnellen und einfachen Überblick zu gestatten. Diskussionen oder Fragen dazu postet bitte im Karpfenforum. 

Es ist nicht immer einfach zu entscheiden, ab wann ein Beitrag hier gehaltvoll ist und wann nicht. Einfache Hinweise wie
:" Das XYZ ist ein tolles Teil, hab ich für XX€ gekauft " ist ein bisschen dünn. Etwas mehr Info sollte schon sein. Ergänzungen zu den Berichten lasse ich auch stehen, sofern sie neue Informationen enthalten. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## carpmanni (20. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ich denke grade bei den hochwertigen bissanzeigern wie dem delkim txi plus dem fox rx set oder dem eos-r set dem solar v10 (oder wie der heißt) und der serie von cs stehen viele auf dem schlauch ----< welcher ist denn jetzt der richtige für mich #q

so stand ich auch vor der wahl 

bei mir vielen die carpsounder weg wegen dem "aussehen"
der solar hatte mir zuwenig testjahre auf dem buckel
nun blieben das rx set das eos set und das txi set über

schwere wahl wenn man sich umhört wird man nur selten auf negative kritik treffen

durch meine vielen bekanntschafften in ganz europa hört man allerdings doch etwas über kolegen 
1. das fox rx set (rädchen im winter fest gefrohren)
2. schlechter service bei fox (nich nur bei piepern)
3. der empfänger gefiel mir nicht

dann blieb ich beim txi oder eos-r set stehen 

da ich teilweise in einem angelladen aushelfen konnte ich bei 3 von 4 verkauften eos-r sets bemerken das sie mängel nach kürzister zeit aufwiesen
1.bei dem einen ging der illiuminated swinger nicht
2. der funk ist immer abgebrochen (also die verbindung /kein teil oder so)
3. man wartet und wartet

ich entschied mich letztendlich für das delkim set

ich besaß vorher schon die delkim plus von denen ich auch sehr begeistert war nun habe ich die txi plus und werde sie wohl nie wieder hergeben sie halten und halten bei jedem wetter

ich schätze jetzt werden einige fox besitzer schreiben -- ja der labert oder so und einen gr. mängel gibts bei delkim "die klappe vom batteriefach"
ganz kla --nicht so gut wie bei fox oder ähnlichen bissanzeigern 
da mir ein delkim mal samt pod ins wasserflog und er danach immernoch tat (wegen der eingehartzten platiene ) fällt dieser mängel weg selbst wenn der bissanzeiger nach einem komplett bad im see nur mal so gnurzelt--wenn man ihn kurz trocknen lässt tut er wieder durch die eingehartzte platine

also ich hoffe ich konnte einigen helfen

bis dahin malte#6


----------



## BarbenMeister (14. April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Wer es etwas Retro mag, der ist mit dem guten alten Optonic gut beraten. Er ist gebraucht günstig zu bekommen und ist auch recht zuverlässig.


----------



## carp1 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

 Habe meine Delkim TX-I seit 8 Jahren. Alle 3 Bissanzeiger einmal samt Rood Pod im See versenkt!!! Rausgeholt, Batterie raus, am Heizkörper getrocknet (1.Nacht). Batterie rein - Funktion wie am ersten Tag. Kann ich wirklich nur weiterempfehlen.:vik:


----------



## brunnbj (6. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Seit heuer, Anfangs des Jahres habe den CS ROC XRS
Der Bissanzeiger mit Receiver ist ein Traum.
Genauigkeit, Wasserdichtheit, Baterie sparend ( nicht bei FOX ) usw. kann man nicht mehr übertreffen.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist nur die Einstellung der LED´S Farben mit Abstimmungsgleichheit am Receiver.

Ansonsten kann ich nur jeden den ROC XRS empfehlen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Zum letzten mal ohne Verwarnungen !!*

*In den Erfahrungsberichten wird nicht diskutiert, sondern nur Erfahrungen geschildert. Wer Fragen hat, macht ein eigenes Thema auf.*


----------



## Angel-Walter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Habe Helis Bißanzeiger 2009 Ohne Piepen eine Neuentwicklung 2009


----------



## zrako (3. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hab hier mal die Carpsounder ROC XRS vorgestellt


----------



## zrako (5. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Carp-Sounder Neon*

​ *- 100% Wasserdicht*
*- Bei Schnurabzug alle 3,5cm ein Signal*
*- Verstellbare Windohren*
*- Lautstärke 100 Dezibel*
*- Sounderboxanschluss*
*-Nachleuchtzeit der LED 12 Sek.*
*- Lautstärke über Tonlochscheibe regelbar*
*-Ton veränderbar*
-* Preis ca 50**€*​ 


* Habe den Bissanzeiger über 1500 Std. mit einer Batterie betrieben!!!!!*
*Und wer weiss wielange diese noch halten wird?!?!?!?!*
*Ein wirkliches Stromsparwunder.*
*100% Zuverlässig, egal ob Regen, Minusgrade oder Sonnenbestrahlung.*
*Dieser Bissanzeiger macht alles mit.**
Das einzigste Manko, er lässt sich, wegen der Tonlochscheibe, nicht Stummschalten.*

* Wer auf Schnick-Schnack verzichten will, für den sind die Neons perfekt.*
* Meine Benotung: 1-*​ 

*Hier gibts mehr Bilder
*​


----------



## Max1994 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Zrako hat recht ein top Pieper zum kleinen Preis ich habe ihn testeshalber im see versenkt und da war garnichts dran und die batterien hab ich auch schon seit 1.5 jahren nicht mehr gewechselt wie mir grade einfällt.
Ein Top Pieper für Schüler,Tagsangler und welche die nicht weit von den Ruten zelten.
Ich werde mir einen neuen Pieper suchen weil ich Funk und Sensibilität haben möchte.
Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob Delkim TXI oder Carpsounder Ros XRS nehme wahrscheinlich wirds der CS weil den nicht jeder hat ,er noch mehr kann und CS einen sehr guten Kontakt hat falls mal was kapuut geht.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das Rädchen genau so gut ist wie die Keramikkerbe beim Delkim.
Hat einer einen direkten vergleich gemacht welcher ist zuverlässiger????


----------



## gringo92 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

zum thema bissnazeiger im see versenken !.

ich habe delkim EV plus , auch ein recht simpler pieper
mit sensibilitäts,ton und lautstärke regelung (sehr fein!)
und nightlight .
letztes wochenende habe ich beide mal ins wasser geschmissen für ca. 15sekunden  das wasser hatte eine temp. von 3grad . beide haben selbst unterwasser noch gepiept . und funktionierten auch nach dem tauchgang einwandfrei !
frost haben sie auch schon überstanden !
ein top pieper für ca.80 euro


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ich hab 2 prologic puck mans - 
sehr gute pieper  ich hab sie für je 19,90 euro bei angelsport schirmer bekommen (normalpreis 60 Euro)
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...3aa453efa23cb0d5489&keywords=puck+man&x=0&y=0
ein test von carp.de:
http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/prologic/index.shtml

ich war heut im Dauerregen draußen und der bissanzeiger hat perfekt gehalten - absolut wasserdicht!!!

EDIT:  nach einem jahr musste ich noch nie die Batterie wechseln und ich war über 40 nächte los Und hab viel gefangen
bissanzeiger sind immer noch in einem top zustand - funktionieren sogar bei -10°C und schnee


----------



## daKopfi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Kennt jemand  die Hanger von Seite 5 ?


----------



## Hechtmagnet (29. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (29. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Jop, die kenn ich. Sind die Delkim Nitelite Hänger mit nem anderer Schnuraufnahme und ner zusätzlichen Kette plus Hockystick (wahrscheinlich beides Solar?!).
Übrigends schön gemacht. Passen sehr gut zu den Delkims 

Nicht dass mich hier jemand anschwärzt. Ich fische seit einem Jahr die Delkim TXI Plus in Weiß. Würde ihn als einen der besten Bißanzeiger einstufen. 

Leider hat der Delkim auch seine Mankos:
- Schlechter Service (3 Monate kanns schon dauern  )
- Etwas kompliziert zu programmieren
- Preis

Sonst sind sie uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert...


----------



## daKopfi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hey danke, weißt du, ob die auch auf andere Bissanzeiger passen?


----------



## Friedfischschreck (30. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Also hier gibts die Teile:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=delkim-nitelite-hanger-p-1416

Ob sie an andere Pieper passen, kann ich dir nicht mit 100% sicherheit sagen. Soweit ich weiß passen sie jedoch überall ran. Würde an deiner Stelle lieber noch mal bei Wilkerling anrufen und mich erkundigen obs wirklich geht.
Als kleiner Tipp noch: Die Teile sind der letzte Schrott wenn du sie ohne zusätzliche Kette verwendest. Die einzigste Verbindung von Hänger zu Bißanzeiger wäre hier nämlich nur das dünne Stromkabel ;+ , daher gleich ne Solarkette oder nen Swingerarm mitbestelln. Sogar die Fox illus sehen da gegen alt aus 

Optional könntest du dir auch die neuere Version kaufen. Die ist halt etwas teurer und das Kabel wurde "denke ich" verbessert...
Siehe hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....Name=delkim-nitelite-pro-neuheit-2009-p-18613

mfg

Friedfischschreck


----------



## supercook (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Moin Jungs,kann mir jemand etwas über diese Bissanzeiger mit Funkempfänger sagen?Vielleicht hat die ja einer von euch?Wollte mir das Funkbissanzeiger-Set Digital DRCi eventuell zulegen.Sind die vielleicht was oder soll ich da die Finger von lassen.Ist ja ein guter Preis für 99,99 Euros
Gruss Michael
http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=fun...86.m270.l1313&_odkw=funbissanzeiger&_osacat=0


----------



## Döbelfischer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hallo alle,

Funkbissanzeiger sind so ne Sache,
man kann sicher nicht klagen was die Preise anbelangt, aber die Reichweite ist eben doch etwas beschränkt ... 
Da ich zu denen gehöre die nur ungern viel Geld fürs Angeln ausgeben hab ich eine etwas andere Lösung dafür gefunden, die ich euch mal kurz vorstellen möchte.

Ein "normaler Bissanzeiger ohne Funk", Auswahlkriterium: preiswert + billige Standartbatterien AAA, wird montiert, mithilfe einer simplen Zusatzhalterung aus dünnem VA Blech steck ich ein PGA Funkgerät (Lidl, 2 Stück = 25,_) davor daß ich auf VOX eingestellt habe (es sendet automatisch wenn es laut was hört...), das zweite steck ich mir in die Jackentasche. fertig 

Beißt nun was, piept das schön laut an der Rute, und in der Jacke. Dank dem halben Watt ist die Reichweite kein Thema mehr. Hab ich 2 Ruten auf Grund wird auch die zweite mit einem Funkgerät bestückt, gleicher Kanal.

Die Gesammtkosten liegen weit unterhalb der Funksets, dafür hab ich eben 2 Geräte an der Rute, was aber nicht weiter stört. Das Verfahren ist gründlich benutzt und funktioniert, somit empfehlenswert. Nebenher kann man die Handfunken auch für andere Dinge nutzen.

Als weiteres Auswahlkriterium achtet bitte auf die Batteriesorte, ich hab einen Bißmelder in den Ruhestand versetzt weil er eine "12V Feuerzeugbatterie" benötigt die im Handel 5 bis 6 Euro kostet und schon nach wenigen Tagen angeln leer ist. Dann lieber ein par Euri mehr fürs Gerät, mit AAA Batterien im Wert von 3x 60 cent.

nette Grüße
Martin


----------



## lsski (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



supercook schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,kann mir jemand etwas über diese Bissanzeiger mit Funkempfänger sagen?Vielleicht hat die ja einer von euch?Wollte mir das Funkbissanzeiger-Set Digital DRCi eventuell zulegen.Sind die vielleicht was oder soll ich da die Finger von lassen.Ist ja ein guter Preis für 99,99 Euros
> Gruss Michael
> http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=fun...86.m270.l1313&_odkw=funbissanzeiger&_osacat=0


 

Kauf dir die B.Richi Falcon STL Funkbissanzeiger die sind Endgeil ! ! ! Preis --Leistung !


----------



## bb1bb (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Jungs,

zu Bissanzeigern hab ich so meine eigene Meinung. Klar, ich verstehe die Preisdiskusion welche auch berechtigt ist.
Für mich und meine Karpfenangelei kommen nur noch Carp-Sounder in Frage. Hatte zu Beginn meiner "Karriere" ebenfalls verschiedene Bissanzeiger. Bis ich mir vor ca. 8-9 Jahren die ersten Carp-Sounder gekauft habe. Danach eine sehr kurze Reise über die FOX Funkbissanzeiger (wieder verkauft) Mittlerweile fische ich das Carp-Sounder ROC XRS Funkset (Made in Germany!! bei Wetzlar!). http://www.carp-sounder.com/#roc_xrs
Wenn ich euch eine Empfehlung geben darf: Bitte etwas länger sparen und sich diese Funkbissanzeiger zulegen!! Es gibt meiner Meinung nach  wirklich nichts besseres, in Funktion und Qualität und nicht zu vergessen den Service. Hatte bis heute einen Servicefall an meinen ersten! Carp-Soundern. Bin nach Wetzlar gefahren, mit Helmut Flauger in die "Werkstatt" und nach 15 Minuten hatte ich zwei neue Stecker (da hatte ich wohl das Kabel abgerissen) an meiner damaligen Funkbox mit Kabeln. Was habe ich dafür bezahlt? Lediglich die neue Batterie!!! Das ist Service mit Bestnote, oder?
Also, lange rede kurzer Sinn - wenn Bissanzeiger dann Carp-Sounder! Das ist was für die Ewigkeit und meine persönliche Empfehlung an Euch! Ihr tut euch was Gutes damit.

Grüße




lsski schrieb:


> Kauf dir die B.Richi Falcon STL Funkbissanzeiger die sind Endgeil ! ! ! Preis --Leistung !


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Moin moin,

Bissanzeiger müssen sicher funktionieren  , mehr nicht. Und dafür brauch ich heutzutage nicht unbededingt 6-7-800€ ausgeben. Wenn jamand das unbedingt machen will ..... mein Segen , kein Problem....... Nur zwingend notwendig ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## zrako (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

keine diskusionen, hier geht es um erfahrungsberichte


----------



## thiax (8. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Prologic Senzora VTSW 3+1*

Eigentlich wurde schon viel über die Senzora Bißanzeiger von Prologic geschrieben. Jedoch möchte ich in diesem Datenbankeintrag einiges zusammenfassen, ergänzen und gleichauf meine Erfahrungen mit den Muntermachern darlegen.

Mein Chef war so gütig, meine Leistung auf Arbeit mal ein wenig zusätzlich zu honorieren. Ich konnte mir etwas aussuchen, raus kamen dabei das Funkbißanzeigerset Prologic Senzora 3+1 und eine Karpfenliege (kommt ggf an anderer Stelle).

Warum das Set? Ich habe einiges Gutes darüber gehört und wurde auf unabhängigen Seiten als Preis/Leistungssieger deklariert.


*Verpackung und erster Eindruck:*​

Das Set kommt in einem Hardcase aus Plastik, welches eigentlich recht günstig aussieht. Nach dem Öffnen wird man dann aber angestrahlt, wie Vincent beim Öffnen des Koffers in Pilp Fiction.
Was Vincent dort vorfand, weiß man nicht, hier offenbart sich allerdings ein Bonbon.
Schön eingebettet und genau passend in Schaumstoff:

3 Bißanzeiger und der Funkempfänger. 


Sieht wirklich gut aus

Dazu kann man noch 2 Schaumstoffstücke herausnehmen, welche dann Platz für noch einen Bißanzeiger und Batterien usw machen.

Die kurze knackige Beschreibung (die mehr als zureichend ist) zu Gemüte geführt und die Bißanzeiger auf Frequenz gebracht. Durch zig Verstellmöglichkeiten der Dipschalter ist es fast ausgeschlossen, daß jemand am Gewässer die selbe Frequenz nutzt wie man selbst.
Die Funke hat Dioden, die farblich unterschiedlich sind. So sieht man sofort, auf welcher Rute ein Biß ist.
Weiterhin gibt es Einstellungen, um den Empfänger in anderen Farben leuchten zu lassen, als die Bißanzeiger. Sieht man ggf vorerst als Unnötig an.
Aber ein Beispiel: Es wird 10 Jahre mit 2 Ruten gefischt, linker Bißanzeiger rot, der rechte grün. Nun verabschiedet sich der grüne Bißanzeiger, man setzt den Blauen ein. Nun kann ich wie gewohnt trotzdem am Empfänger die grüne Leuchte blinken lassen um der alten Gewohnheit gerecht zu werden.
Die Bißanzeiger selbst kann man in Lautstärke, Sensibilität und Ton über Druckschalter verstellen. Es gibt da keinen "Anschlag". Bedeutet: Wenn man bis beispielsweise bis zur maximalen Lautstärke durch ist, fängt es wieder von vorn an.








*Im Einsatz am Gewässer:*​
Zum Einsatz in den Bißanzeigern kommen 9V-Blöcke, im Empfänger 3 AAA-Batterien.
Die Blöcke sitzen ohne wackeln fest, die Batterieschächte sind gefüttert. Die Batterieklappe des Empfängers ist eindeutig zu leichtgängig. Hier schafft ein Stück Papier zwischen eingelegten Batterien und Klappe Abhilfe.
Die Bissis "fressen" auch die günstigen Blöcke von Plus (Habe gehört, daß einige dann schon Piepen, daß die Batterie leer wäre).
Als erstes wurde die Reichweite getestet. Grund hierfür waren sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen im Netz. Bei einem gingen keine 20 Meter, bei anderen bis 100/120 Meter.
Mit frischen Batterien durch dichten Wald waren ca 150 Meter möglich. Das ist lt Aussagen von Usern mit weit teureren Modellen ein guter bis sehr guter Wert.

Beim Testen hatte ich viel Glück mit dem Wetter, so daß die neue Gerätschaft wirklich auch gefordert wurde. Mehrere Tage Regen taten Ihnen nichts.

Da ich in der Beschreibung nichts darüber fand, wollte ich die Reaktion des Tackles anschauen, wenn alte Batterien genutzt werden. Der Empfänger piept tatsächlich, wenn die Batterien zur Neige gehen. Die Reichweite minimiert sich dabei auf ca 80-100 Meter. Bei den Bißanzeigern selbst weiß ich es noch nicht, da ich keine gebrauchten Blöcke zur Hand hatte.

Nochmal zur Wasserfestigkeit: Durch ein Versehen, ist einer der Senzora nachts im Wasser gelandet und paar Minuten darin verblieben. Ohne Aussetzer funktioniert er heute noch.

Die Funkübertragung ist annähernd 1:1. Wobei ich hier Bruchteile von Sekunden Verzögerung zwar anspreche, aber in meiner letztendlichen Bewertung keinen negativen Einfluß sind. Das was der Bißanzeiger von sich gibt, ertönt und leuchtet auch am Handgerät.

Die Bissies haben einen DV-Ausgang. Tests mit Fox-Swingern ergaben das die Fox zwar leuchten, allerdings nur so lang, wie der Anzeiger piept. Nachleuchten ist nicht vorhanden. Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob es mit anderen Illus ggf ein positiveres Ergebnis gäbe. Im Netz habe ich hierzu nichts gefunden.

Die Sensibilität ist wirklich sehr gut einstellbar. Ob in der Havel bei Hochwasser oder im Hausgewässer. Die Glöckchen läuten, wenn sie es sollen.
Lautstärke bei den Bißanzeiger von sehr leise bis Kirchturmglocke alles bei. Der Empfänger reicht für laute Nebengeräusche wie Regen auf dem Zelt zu, auch Vibration ist möglich. Auch hier 4fache Verstellmöglichkeit, wie bei allen Optionen bei den vorliegenden Geräten. Wer allerdings einen Hammer braucht um aus seinem Koma zu erwachen, könnte ggf einen einzelnen Piepser des Funkempfängers überhören.







*Fazit:*​
Ich denke, daß ich mich mit den Senzora auf keinen Fall falsch beschenken lassen habe. Für ca 160 Euro bekommt man hier Bißanzeiger, die genau das tun, was sie sollen. Sie wecken mich aus meinem Dornröschenschlaf, wenn der 40er mich sehen möchte, läuten aber nicht umsonst. Die Batteriefachklappe des Empfängers ist ein klarer negativer Punkt, der aber beseitigt werden kann. Die Gerätschaft ist für Wind und Wetter geeignet und nicht hässlich.
Meiner Ansicht nach auch hier mal wieder eine Ansage gegenüber Funken, die weit über das doppelte kosten (wobei ich keineswegs deren Daseinsberechtigung in Frage stelle).
Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung

+ Preis
+ wasserdicht
+ Kleinigkeiten wie Öse für Schlüsselband usw
+ kleiner handlicher Empfänger
+ hohe Reichweite

- Batteriefachdeckel des Empfängers lose
- nicht sehr hochwertige Kofferverschlüsse
- Empfänger könnte ein wenig lauter sein


----------



## dab74 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hi leute ist nicht einfach auf dem Markt.Ich habe Carp Sounder bin auch superzufrieden damit aber für den richtigen Carphunter kommt nur der Delkim in Frage das System mit dem Membran ist einfach super dürfte auch glaub ich nicht von anderen firmen koppiert werden. Leider ist der Preis immens aber wenn ich es hätte.


----------



## @LEX38 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hallo leute ich fische seit einem viertel jahr mit dem delkim ev plus und bin super zufrieden damit. der hat zwar keinen funk, aber ich baue mein schirmzelt sowiso immer genau hinter den angeln auf. die 89€ pro bissanzeiger haben sich auf jeden fall total gelohnt kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Daywalker (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Bis vor kurzem fischte ich noch mit den alten Cormoran Rollmatic meines Vaters und war immer voll zufrieden damit.
Leider sind die Dinger nicht wasserdicht, einer hat schon ein paar Fehlfunktionen.
Und als wieder eine Batterie leer war und ich probleme hatte eine neue zu bekommen, die dann auch noch 15€ kostete wars für mich vorbei.
Dann besorgte ich mir in Ebay die Sensotec von Balzer, da die mir schon immer gefallen haben.
Aber leider stellten die sich als Batteriefresser erster Sahne heraus und leider sind sie auch nicht empfindlich genug, um beim Zanderangeln mit glatter geflochtener (Spiderwire) einen Biss anzuzeigen.

Abgelöst wurden die beiden dann durch 2 Ultimate Culture.
Von den Funktionen her sind/waren die Dinger fast top:

Wenig Batterieverbrauch
Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten...

Bis es einmal geregnet hat, dann wars dahin mit der Empfindlichkeit das Indikatorrad wollte einfach nicht mehr so feinfühlig wie ich das gerne hätte.
Als dann noch bei einem der Ein/Aus-Schalter abbrach (nicht runtergefallen) und und ich zu meinem Händler ging zwecks Garantie ging, teilte mir dieser mit das das länger dauern kann da Hersteller insolvent und und und.
Er machte mir aber das Angebot den Kaufpreis auf einen anderen Bissanzeiger anzurechnen, und da fiel meine Wahl auf einen Delkim EV.

Mal sehen wie der ist, wenn er so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle wird gleich der 2. dazu bestellt.


----------



## Tado (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Wenn einer Interesse hat habe hochwertige Piepser abzugeben bei Interesse


----------



## billi fischmaul (31. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Cheswick schrieb:


> Delkim EV Plus
> 
> Habe mir persönlich zu Weihnachten 3 St. gegönnt und von gestern auf heute zum ersten Mal befischt. Eigentlich kein Grund hier unter Erfahrungsberichte etwas zu schreiben, aber wenn von 3 Bissanzeigern mir in der ersten Nacht zwei Delkim-Logos, die auf der Frontseite mehr schlecht als recht befestigt waren, herunterfallen und beim Dritten das Logo kpl. verrutscht aufgeklebt ist, stört das die Funktion der Bißanzeiger zwar in keiner Weise, bei 270,- € Gesamt-Einkaufswert erwarte ich aber auch im Finísh ein wenig mehr.......
> 
> ...









also ich habe mir kürzlich 2 delkims bestellt und fische sie jetzt seit 3 wochen, mein kumpel hat auch delkims und er fischt sie jetzt schon seit 7 jahren, also kann nichts negatives zu den delkims sagen, und dass das logo abgefallen ist, kann auch daran liegen, dass es ein MATERIAL FEHLER war,, da hilft normal nur wieder zurückschicken, oder wenn man sie beim fachhändler gekauft hat, dort zu reklamieren, denn ich binn auch der meinung, dass man für dieses geld "GANZE" Bissanzeiger bekommen sollte... :vik:


----------



## stefansdl (31. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Verkaufe 3 Delkim PLUS (bitte nicht verwechseln mit EV Plus)
bei interesse PN


----------



## minne6 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich glaube eure Verkäufe sind besser bei den Kleinanzeigen aufgehoben


----------



## TED74 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

MAD Hi-T Bissanzeiger





Bildquelle:https://www.eurotackle.nl/Merkenshop/MAD/Mad-Hi-T-Bite-Alarm-Set-3-1-Bl/

Bilder von Mir:




Bild zeigt die Hi-T Cover (Nicht im Set enthalten)








Bild zeigt das E.C.U Pouch welches zu 100% passt.
Natürlich nicht im Set enthalten aber ich habe es mir dennoch gegönnt.

Nun zum Bericht:
Optisch wie Technich vom Allerfeinsten!
Ich habe das All Blue Set welches mit 3 Bissanzeigern daher kommt.
Der Koffer ist mit festem Schaumstoff gepolstert.
Die Bissanzeiger haben eine Teil Softtouch Oberfläche.
Anschraubbare Snag Ears sind dabei!
Stationslicht auf der Rückseite besteht aus einer hellen roten LED.Wer  mit seinem Boot raus zum ablegen fährt , hat Nacht keine Probleme seine  Ruten wieder zu finden.Wenn keine anderen Lichtquellen da sind , reicht  das Licht auch zum Keschern.
Nachtlicht leuchtet dezent blau von unten gegen das Laufrad.
Kein Blenden oder sonstiges!
Lässt sich wie ALLE Funktionen an und aus schalten.
Regler:
Lautstärke , Tonhöhe und Sensibilität.
Jeder Poti reagiert sehr fein.
Tonhöhe geht von sehr tief bis schön hoch.
Ton ist modern und dennoch angenehm.
Sensiebilität kann ganz hoch eingestellt werden so das nach ca 5mm schon der Piep kommt.
Biss leuchtet Blau , Fallbiss weis.
Stromsparfunktion usw

Emfänger hat oben Blaue und unten weise LEDs die sehr hell sind!
Sie dimmen sich runter wenn der Run stoppt.Sobald es weitergeht werden  sie wieder hell.Beim Fallbiss leuchten Beide LEDs wärend es  passiert.Danach bleibt die Blaue oben für ein paar Sekunden gedimmt  an.Dieses Dimmen kommt auch bei der Senderwahl bzw dessen Belegung zum  tragen.
Es gibt diverse Modis wie lautlos mit Vibration , Ton und Licht oder nur Licht usw
Schaltet man ihn ein fahren die LEDs einmal rüber und ein Ton zeigt an das er an ist.Beim Ausmachen ähnlich.
Empfänger ist sehr klein und ohne Antenne.
Reichweite ca.100 Meter egal ob Hindernisse oder nicht.
Das geilste:Ändert man die Tonhöhe am Bissanzeiger , ändert sie sich  automatisch auch am Sender der nur einen Lautstärkeregler  hat.Eingeschaltet und Modiwahl via Taster.
Etliche sagen es sei eine Delkim Kopie was natürlich totaler Quatsch ist!
Wer sich Delkims anschaut weis das hier höchstens die Drehrädchen ähnlich sind.
Was das Können angeht kann der Hi t locker mithalten!
Hier ist DAM seit langem mal wieder ein echter Kultbissanzeiger gelungen der früher oder später zur Legende wird.

Klar werdet ihr denken , der Typ ist DAM Fan und deswegen total begeistert.
Nein , ich bin sehr kritisch was mein Tackle angeht.
Das könnt ihr mir glauben.

ALLE aus meinem Freundeskreis waren bisher sehr angetan!
Da sind etliche Fox und Delkim Spezis dabei denen nichts Anderes auf den Tisch kommt.
Hier waren aber alle einig , das DAM damit ein Schmuckstück gezaubert  hat.Es spricht sich langsam rum das die Bissanzeiger gut sind und  demenstprechend steigt gerade der Preis.Wer richtig sucht findet ihn  noch für ca 230€ wärend Andere schon an der 300€ Grenze kratzen.

Desweiteren gibt es Silikon Cover die extra zu ca 7€ zugekauft werden können.Ich habe 3 Stück und möchte sie nicht missen.
Oben sind sie ausgebuchtet so das man seine Ruten auch mit Cover  auflegen kann.Innen sind 2 Führungsschlitze in die man die Snag Ears  einschieben kann.



Vorteile:Edle Optik und Haptik.

Helle Rote Standpunktleuchte auf der Rückseite!

Nachtlicht kommt indirekt von unten.Kein Blenden oder störendes Licht.Ausschaltbar!

Tonhöhe geht von wirklich ganz unten bis oben.
Automatische Tonhöhenübertragung auf den Receiver!

Können sehr laut eingestellt werden.

1 zu 1 Übertragung.

Alle Podis laufen sehr sauber und lassen sich in allen Funtionen fein einstellen.

Snag Ears sind dabei.

100% Wasserdicht!
Bisher keinerlei Probleme weder bei Starkregen noch bei Eis gehabt.

Einstellmöglichkeiten und Bedienbarkeit

Negativ:
Reichweite von ca 100 Meter die allerdings egal ob in der Innenstadt zwichen Wohnblocks oder auf freiem Gelände.

Fazit:Für mich DAS Flackschiff von D.A.M


----------



## TED74 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

FISHALARM No.4 





Dieser winzige Bissanzeiger ist der Hammer!
Er wird auf den Blank aufgeschoben und das geilste , dreht man Ihn , ändert sich die Sensibilität!
DAS habe ich so noch niergends gesehen!
Er zeigt wirklich jeden noch so kleinen Zucker an und macht dies in wirklich jeder Lage!
Egal ob liegend oder stehend.
Der Bissanzeiger hat KEINEN Schnurdurchlauf oder Clip!

Zum Feedern das Non plus Ultra!

Vorteile:
Sensibilität via drehen extrem fein einstellbar.
Dank Adapter für jeden Blank.
Sehr klein und OHNE Schnurdurchlauf.
Batterien sind dabei + Ersatzbaterien
Hält bombenfest auch beim Anschlag/Auswerfen.
Preis unschlagbar!

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z60eyeyEyN8

Hier der Link zum Hersteller/Verkäufer:
http://ebay.eu/2lBsimV


----------

